# Essere fedeli sempre, amare e onorare ...



## Nausicaa (12 Agosto 2010)

Salve.
Sono nuova, vi leggo da parecchio, conosco un pò le vostre storie. Vi chiedo perdono da subito, perchè non ho intenzione di condividere la mia. E probabilmente non scriverò molto altro.
Ho sentito il bisogno di scrivere perchè il dolore che leggo nei vostri messaggi è fortissimo e straziante. E l'amarezza, la delusione... 

Penso al dolore infinito e DEFINITIVO che crea il tradimento. Si potrà "superare", "andare avanti", ma resterà dopo anni.
Lo si era promesso "ti sarò fedele sempre" e si è tradito.
E quando si tradisce, oltre al dolore che si infligge, si perde per sempre la possibilità di meritare fiducia. Come si possono usare parole come "te lo assicuro" "fidati di me"? E come ci si può permettere da quel momento in poi di esprimere anche solo giudizi  sul comportamento degli altri? 
Si diventa persone di serie B, che non hanno più gli stessi diritti nella coppia, e saranno marchiate per sempre, come sarà marchiato per sempre chi hanno tradito. Una perdita colossale, perenne, definitiva, per tutti.

Ma perchè questo non succede quando si tradiscono le altre promesse? Se uno non ama, non onora, non rispetta... ci si può rompere le scatole, urlargli contro, stufarsi, ma non si ha lo stesso diritto di soffrire di chi è stato tradito.
Una seconda possibilità è sempre dovuta, in genere sempre concessa. Il tutto, se le cose migliorano, è doveroso dimenticarlo, maleducato ricordarlo. 

Perchè?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Salve.
> Sono nuova, vi leggo da parecchio, conosco un pò le vostre storie. Vi chiedo perdono da subito, perchè non ho intenzione di condividere la mia. E probabilmente non scriverò molto altro.
> Ho sentito il bisogno di scrivere perchè il dolore che leggo nei vostri messaggi è fortissimo e straziante. E l'amarezza, la delusione...
> 
> ...


Presto detto: c'è di mezzo il sesso.


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Agosto 2010)

Conte, forse Lei semplifica troppo.

Diciamo che le promesse, i giuramenti, sono sempre fatti partendo da un presupposto sbagliato: quello di essere perfetti.
Chi fa promesse, chi pronuncia giuramenti non è mai, ma poi mai immune da limiti, difetti, necessità, debolezze, tanto, quantomeno, quanto chi le riceve o addirittura le impone.

Nessuno è perfetto, e come molti approfittano di questa "giustificazione" per fare i loro comodi spudoratamente, altri semplicemente non riescono ad essere migliori di come vorrebbero essere.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Conte, forse Lei semplifica troppo.
> 
> Diciamo che le promesse, i giuramenti, sono sempre fatti partendo da un presupposto sbagliato: quello di essere perfetti.
> Chi fa promesse, chi pronuncia giuramenti non è mai, ma poi mai immune da limiti, difetti, necessità, debolezze, tanto, quantomeno, quanto chi le riceve o addirittura le impone.
> ...


Sorci ha scritto un libro sul rito del matrimonio attraverso le varie confessioni. 
Ma vediamo certe questioni.
Ho più volte visto che chi spara in alto: a noi non succede, noi non siamo come gli altri, noi non ci lasceremo mai, ecc...sono i primi a cascare.
Assunta senza ipocrisia la natura umana possiamo dire: Proviamoci.

Ma caro Alce, COME mai a noi laici viene imposto questo giogo al primo colpo per tutta la vita eh?

Vediamo allora come i religiosi fanno promessa a Dio:
Vuoi farti frate?
Ok.

Probandato: 
Entri in convento e vivi un periodo di prova SENZA IMPEGNO per capire se quella è la tua vita.
Superato il periodo vesti l'abito da novizio e vivi un anno come se avessi i voti anche se non li hai fatti.
Arriva la professione temporanea: Per sei anni consecutivi (chiericato) farai voti per un anno, alla scadenza del quale scegli se rinnovare o meno.
Dopo i sei anni, farai la professione solenne per tutta la vita.
Non ti va?
Semplice chiedi la riduzione allo stato laicale, e sei libero.

Per chi si sposa invece?
Al primo colpo, senza aver MAI convissuto, vai là come un mona a sparar cazzate davanti a Dio, con una superbia che non ha eguali. 
Come può un essere umano giurare per la sua vita, quando non conosce il suo futuro?


----------



## Nocciola (12 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Conte, forse Lei semplifica troppo.
> 
> *Diciamo che le promesse, i giuramenti, sono sempre fatti partendo da un presupposto sbagliato: quello di essere perfetti.*
> Chi fa promesse, chi pronuncia giuramenti non è mai, ma poi mai immune da limiti, difetti, necessità, debolezze, tanto, quantomeno, quanto chi le riceve o addirittura le impone.
> ...


 
Questa sono io.....e guarda com'è finita!!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questa sono io.....e guarda com'è finita!!


Siamo in tanti.
Ma sta scritto misericordia io voglio e non sacrificio.
Pensa sempre a quanto lui ti ha dato e quanto questo ha migliorato e arrichito la tua persona. Ora tu, ai miei occhi, sei una grandissima donna, perchè difronte ad una prova schiacciante non sei disposta a scaricare il tuo dolore addosso a tuo marito.
Questo dal mio punto di vista è eroico.
Pensa che guaio se si mettesse male con tuo marito solo perchè tu esplodi dicendo: sono a pezzi perchè lui se ne sta andando.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Siamo in tanti.
> Ma sta scritto misericordia io voglio e non sacrificio.
> Pensa sempre a quanto lui ti ha dato e quanto questo ha migliorato e arrichito la tua persona. Ora tu, ai miei occhi, sei una grandissima donna, perchè difronte ad una prova schiacciante non sei disposta a scaricare il tuo dolore addosso a tuo marito.
> Questo dal mio punto di vista è eroico.
> Pensa che guaio se si mettesse male con tuo marito solo perchè tu esplodi dicendo: sono a pezzi perchè lui se ne sta andando.


La mia autostima è sotto i tacchi al momento. Per cui grazie per "la grandissima donna". 
Per quanto riguarda mio marito da me non lo saprà mai. Non trovo giusto aggiungere una sofferenza a quella che a sua insaputa già gli ho dato.
Ci convivo con questo dolore ed è vero mi ha arrichito questa storia. 
Sono diverse sere che facciamo lunghe chiaccherate molto interessanti.
Vedremo quel che il futuro ha in serbo per noi.

nell'altro post parli di periodo di prova. Be io sono l'esempio di quanto non serve. Io ho tradito dopo 15 anni di matrimonio e 9 di fidanzamento. 23 anni di prova non si concedono a nessuno. Che dici?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> La mia autostima è sotto i tacchi al momento. Per cui grazie per "la grandissima donna".
> Per quanto riguarda mio marito da me non lo saprà mai. Non trovo giusto aggiungere una sofferenza a quella che a sua insaputa già gli ho dato.
> Ci convivo con questo dolore ed è vero mi ha arrichito questa storia.
> Sono diverse sere che facciamo lunghe chiaccherate molto interessanti.
> ...


Senti, facciamola finita.
Sei dovuta passare per di lì e stop.
Tu mi sembri molto un mio io di tanto tempo fa.
Posso giurarti che quando le cose si misero male, nel senso che da fariseo mi feci pubblicano, o passavo la vita dicendo: " Speriamo che gli altri non si accorgano di come sono, sennò mi sputtano", o mi esponevo alle sassate.
Mi sono esposto alle sassate ed è lì che ho trovato le amiche eh?
Cosa fai lì stupido, tirati via, vieni qua, dai non ti preoccupare tutti sbagliamo, dai siamo umani.
Ho perfino scoperto che quelli che condannano e giudicano gli altri, sovente, ne hanno combinate di ben peggiori.
Usano i limiti dell'altro per scaricare la loro coscienza.


----------



## Mari' (12 Agosto 2010)

Pinceton quali valori insegni a tua figlia?

C'e' qualcosa o qualcuno a cui sei "fedele"?


Buongiorno.


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Agosto 2010)

Mio caro Conte, la Sua cultura in tema religioso è sempre preziosa 

Il matrimonio non è soggetto a periodi di prova per il semplice fatto che i contraenti non sono (storicamente parlando) i veri soggetti del contratto, i quali in realtà sono le famiglie d'origine, bensì gli oggetti.
 A questo aggiungi che, come tutti i sacramenti, il matrimonio intende esattamente essere un vincolo il più solido possibile con la chiesa, un contratto firmato non a favore del coniuge ma del solito fantomatico padreterno. Con questo contratto in mano i cari ecclesiastici da secoli ricattano moralmente il loro "gregge".

La carriera ecclesiastica, invece, deve stabilire se ed a quale categoria appartieni. Vieni dapprima verificato che tu rientri nei "gestibili", poi negli indottrinabili, poi negli affidabili ed infine nei complici. Serve per forza una selezione!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pinceton quali valori insegni a tua figlia?
> 
> C'e' qualcosa o qualcuno a cui sei "fedele"?
> 
> ...


Ho un concetto di fedeltà mutuato dal film del Padrino.
Mia figlia ha imparato presto:
Aveva un'amica del cuore.
Questa l'ha delusa.
mi ha detto: mi tengo 4 amiche primarie e 4 amiche secondarie, ma mai più l'amica del cuore.
Così io non sarò per nessuna l'unica amica.

L'unico valore che le ho insegnato è questo:
Assumiti le tue responsabilità.
Vuoi qualcosa dalla vita? Guadagnatelo con la fatica e se ci riesci con la scaltrezza.
Il mondo l'è dei furbi e non dei buoni.

Ora però siamo in una fase strana.
Mi innervosisce da matti con le prime avvisaglie delle robe delle femmine. 

Di certo non permetto tutto il lavoro di condizionamento naturale operato dalle madri. Tante volte le madri decidono per le figlie. Non è giusto.
Per esempio mia moglie è una timidona paurosa, che vede nel mondo tutto il male possibile, mia figlia per natura è di un'indipendenza spaventosa.

Infine le sto insegnando i buoni affari con papino.
Che qua non si creda che tutto è dovuto.
Quest'estate ho barattato la sua esigenza di andare in vacanza in puglia con un amichetto e la sua famiglia (sic), con una settimana via con la parrocchia, e due settimane di mare con la zia. 

So che se io sarò troppo "vietato qua e là", lei me le farà di nascosto. 

Buon sangue non mente:
Un giorno ha detto a me: dai convinci la mamma.
Io: ci provo.
Ci riesco.
Lei mi fa: del resto papino per convincere la gente bisogna ricorrere a tante belle bugie eh?


----------



## Mari' (12 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ho un concetto di fedeltà mutuato dal film del Padrino.
> Mia figlia ha imparato presto:
> Aveva un'amica del cuore.
> Questa l'ha delusa.
> ...



Comprendo, grazie Pinceton per la risposta.


----------



## Minerva (12 Agosto 2010)

io invece non comprendo


----------



## Mari' (12 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> io invece non comprendo


Comprendere nel senso di "prender nota", non vuol dire che concordo, essere d'accordo, questo intendevo.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Agosto 2010)

*trovato.*

Sono fedele sempre e solo ai miei principi etici.
Non alla morale imposta.
Passo sempre molto tempo a togliermi seghe mentali dalla testa.
Secondo i miei principi etici, deduco i miei valori.
Secondo la mia etica per esempio, se scoprissi un adulterio di mia moglie, nessun sacco di immondizie, please, du ceffoni nel muso, ti dico in faccia sei na troia e amen.
Secondo i miei principi etici trovo in Marì e Amarax un grande amore verso i loro uomini. Nonostante quello che hanno fatto restano i loro uomini, nel bene e nel male.
Se una persona scaccia il coniuge per una storia di adulterio nel 2010, con la cultura imperante, io sono indotto a pensare solo questo: non amava quel coniuge.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Agosto 2010)

Scusate visto che siamo entrati nell'argomento "figli". Perchè la stragrande maggioranza dei benpensanti crede che il fatto che io ho tradito mio marito mi renda meno brava anche come genitore. O meglio quando si parla di tradimento qualcuno mi ha chiesto "Ma non hai pensato ai tuoi figli?" 
Io ho tradito mio marito non i miei figli. Con loro sono la stessa mamma premurosa e attenta che sono sempre stata. I miei figli sono piccoli e forse se sapessero non capirebbero ma cresceranno e l'errore che sono certa non farò è di crescerli con tutti i finti moralismi con cui hanno cresciuto me. Non gli dirò sposatevi e poi tradite senza ritegno ma gli dirò che quando si sposeranno devono essere certi che quella sia la donna con cui vogliono passare la loro esistenza. Ma che nessuno sa come evolvono le storie e cosa la vita ci riserverà. E se cadranno e faranno degli errori devono sapersi perdonare, non accettare che gli altri con i loro giudizi li facciano sentire meno degni. La vita ci dà delle opportunità per crescere, per cambiare, per capire e anche per trarre dagli errori qualcosa che ci aiuti a migliorare per noi e per gli altri.
Bisogna essere pronti ad affrontare le conseguenze delle nostre scelte ma senza autoinfliggerci punizioni esagerate. 
Questo lo devo ancora applicare su di me ma il mio percorso è già iniziato e anche se il tunnel è lungo sono certa di arrivare in fondo, cambiata sicuramente, ma in meglio.....
Scusate forse è OT anche questo


----------



## Mari' (12 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sono fedele sempre e solo ai miei principi etici.
> Non alla morale imposta.
> Passo sempre molto tempo a togliermi seghe mentali dalla testa.
> Secondo i miei principi etici, deduco i miei valori.
> ...


... e che hanno fatto  hanno tradito Loro stessi, hanno tradito in quello che credevano, poverini  .


----------



## contepinceton (12 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e che hanno fatto  hanno tradito Loro stessi, hanno tradito in quello che credevano, poverini  .


Ma io vi ammiro molto voi due!:up::up::up:
Avete cuore, no?
Cuore di napoletana cuore di donna!
( me lo disse la mia amica farmacista napoletana che lavora a vicenza)


----------



## contepinceton (12 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusate visto che siamo entrati nell'argomento "figli". Perchè la stragrande maggioranza dei benpensanti crede che il fatto che io ho tradito mio marito mi renda meno brava anche come genitore. O meglio quando si parla di tradimento qualcuno mi ha chiesto "Ma non hai pensato ai tuoi figli?"
> Io ho tradito mio marito non i miei figli. Con loro sono la stessa mamma premurosa e attenta che sono sempre stata. I miei figli sono piccoli e forse se sapessero non capirebbero ma cresceranno e l'errore che sono certa non farò è di crescerli con tutti i finti moralismi con cui hanno cresciuto me. Non gli dirò sposatevi e poi tradite senza ritegno ma gli dirò che quando si sposeranno devono essere certi che quella sia la donna con cui vogliono passare la loro esistenza. Ma che nessuno sa come evolvono le storie e cosa la vita ci riserverà. E se cadranno e faranno degli errori devono sapersi perdonare, non accettare che gli altri con i loro giudizi li facciano sentire meno degni. La vita ci dà delle opportunità per crescere, per cambiare, per capire e anche per trarre dagli errori qualcosa che ci aiuti a migliorare per noi e per gli altri.
> Bisogna essere pronti ad affrontare le conseguenze delle nostre scelte ma senza autoinfliggerci punizioni esagerate.
> Questo lo devo ancora applicare su di me ma il mio percorso è già iniziato e anche se il tunnel è lungo sono certa di arrivare in fondo, cambiata sicuramente, ma in meglio.....
> Scusate forse è OT anche questo


E dato che lui ti era anche amico e conosceva la tua famiglia, non ti ha mai chiesto vero, di trascurare i tuoi figli, di metterli dopo di lui. Ma chi non c'è passato non capisce. Posso dirti che uno dei temi peggiori con cui litigai cn l'amante fu, proprio il fatto che lei pretendeva cose che non potevo concedere, se non al prezzo di trascurare la mia famiglia. Ma lei era single capisci, non aveva nessuno a cui render conto.


----------



## Mari' (12 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io vi ammiro molto voi due!:up::up::up:
> Avete cuore, no?
> Cuore di napoletana cuore di donna!
> ( me lo disse la mia amica farmacista napoletana che lavora a vicenza)


Calma Pinceton, il fatto che io non lo abbia Mai tradito non vuol dire che sono migliore di Lui ... siam solo diversi, tutto qua.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Calma Pinceton, il fatto che io non lo abbia Mai tradito non vuol dire che sono migliore di Lui ... siam solo diversi, tutto qua.


Vero...
oggi mi è venuto in mente che tempo fa avevo stanato un'altra signora napoletana a me simpaticissima: ha aperto una sorta di osteria nel basso vicentino...capitammo una sera che lei stava chiudendo...disse chi se ne frega dei turni di chiusura ragazzi, voi siete qua e affamati, qualcosa provvedo...e si mise a cucinare per noi...fantasticaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (12 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E dato che lui ti era anche amico e conosceva la tua famiglia, non ti ha mai chiesto vero, di trascurare i tuoi figli, di metterli dopo di lui. Ma chi non c'è passato non capisce. Posso dirti che uno dei temi peggiori con cui litigai cn l'amante fu, proprio il fatto che lei pretendeva cose che non potevo concedere, se non al prezzo di trascurare la mia famiglia. Ma lei era single capisci, non aveva nessuno a cui render conto.


Proprio così. Non me l'ha mai chiesto e io non avrei mai messo lui prima dei miei figli. E ovviamente mai l'ho chiesto a lui. Io avrei potuto vederlo molto di più se avessi voluto ma lui ha sempre messo prima la sua famiglia e le abitudini che negli anni aveva conservato. Niente sere dopo cena, niente week niente che riducesse il tempo che fino a quel momento aveva dedicato a loro. Era il nostro tacito accordo


----------



## Angel (12 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusate visto che siamo entrati nell'argomento "figli". Perchè la stragrande maggioranza dei benpensanti crede che il fatto che io ho tradito mio marito mi renda meno brava anche come genitore. O meglio quando si parla di tradimento qualcuno mi ha chiesto "Ma non hai pensato ai tuoi figli?"
> *Io ho tradito mio marito non i miei figli*. Con loro sono la stessa mamma premurosa e attenta che sono sempre stata. I miei figli sono piccoli e forse se sapessero non capirebbero ma cresceranno e l'errore che sono certa non farò è di crescerli con tutti i finti moralismi con cui hanno cresciuto me. Non gli dirò sposatevi e poi tradite senza ritegno ma gli dirò che quando si sposeranno devono essere certi che quella sia la donna con cui vogliono passare la loro esistenza. Ma che nessuno sa come evolvono le storie e cosa la vita ci riserverà. E se cadranno e faranno degli errori devono sapersi perdonare, non accettare che gli altri con i loro giudizi li facciano sentire meno degni. La vita ci dà delle opportunità per crescere, per cambiare, per capire e anche per trarre dagli errori qualcosa che ci aiuti a migliorare per noi e per gli altri.
> Bisogna essere pronti ad affrontare le conseguenze delle nostre scelte ma senza autoinfliggerci punizioni esagerate.
> Questo lo devo ancora applicare su di me ma il mio percorso è già iniziato e anche se il tunnel è lungo sono certa di arrivare in fondo, cambiata sicuramente, ma in meglio.....
> Scusate forse è OT anche questo


Su questo  non sono d'accordo...hai tradito anche loro.....questo non pregiudica il fatto che non sei una buona madre.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Agosto 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Su questo  non sono d'accordo...hai tradito anche loro.....questo non pregiudica il fatto che non sei una buona madre.


Le madri sono le madri.
Anche quelle che si sono prostituite nella loro vita per dare il pane ai figli. Le madri non tradiscono mai i figli. Non possono. Le madri son le madri. Solo in un caso li tradiscono, quando per egoismo impediscono ai figli di essere felici. 
Questo è l'unico abominio che io riconosca ad una donna:
coltivare i figli come un possesso.


----------



## Minerva (12 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Le madri sono le madri.
> Anche quelle che si sono prostituite nella loro vita per dare il pane ai figli. Le madri non tradiscono mai i figli. Non possono. Le madri son le madri. Solo in un caso li tradiscono, quando per egoismo impediscono ai figli di essere felici.
> Questo è l'unico abominio che io riconosca ad una donna:
> coltivare i figli come un possesso.


sì certo , ma essere liberi  davvero vuol dire possedere dei valori fondamentali come la lealtà ..e se questi s'interpretano come " falsi moralismi" non si è in grado di dare le basi solide per affrontare la vita.altrimenti è una libertà allo sbando, di comodo , relativa.
è inutile insegnare a perdonarsi , l'essere umano lo fa già abbastanza nella sua natura


----------



## Iris (12 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ho un concetto di fedeltà mutuato dal film del Padrino.
> Mia figlia ha imparato presto:
> Aveva un'amica del cuore.
> Questa l'ha delusa.
> ...


 
No. Io insegno ai miei figli che le bugie non si dicono, e che le persone si convincono con la forza delle idee, non con le bugie.
Se insegni a tua figlia a mentire, sarai il primo destinatario delle sue menzogne, e soprattutto non saprà distinguere tra il vero ed il falso e finirà vittima di chi è più furbo di lei.


----------



## Iris (12 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Le madri sono le madri.
> Anche quelle che si sono prostituite nella loro vita per dare il pane ai figli. Le madri non tradiscono mai i figli. Non possono. Le madri son le madri. Solo in un caso li tradiscono, quando per egoismo impediscono ai figli di essere felici.
> Questo è l'unico abominio che io riconosca ad una donna:
> coltivare i figli come un possesso.


Generalizzi troppo. Non tutte le madri sono possessive.
E esistono al contrario padri che ostacolano la libertà dei figli. Non si può ragionare attraverso luoghi comuni.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> No. Io insegno ai miei figli che le bugie non si dicono, e che le persone si convincono con la forza delle idee, non con le bugie.
> Se insegni a tua figlia a mentire, sarai il primo destinatario delle sue menzogne, e soprattutto non saprà distinguere tra il vero ed il falso e finirà vittima di chi è più furbo di lei.


Parliamo un po' delle bugie che si chiamano lusinghe? Eh?
Ma al solito l'ingenuotto sono io eh?
Le ho solo insegnato che la verità NON è in tasca mia.
Come dire una cosa è buona o vera perchè lo dicono i grandi.
Ma la verità che le ho insegnato è, che i grandi, devono ricorrere ai dei bei stratagemmi per farsi obbedire.

Mia cara: son dumila anni che i filosofi si dibattino su cosa sia vero o falso, eh?

Le "verità" dei bambini sono sempre sconcertanti...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Iris (12 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Parliamo un po' delle bugie che si chiamano lusinghe? Eh?
> Ma al solito l'ingenuotto sono io eh?
> Le ho solo insegnato che la verità NON è in tasca mia.
> Come dire una cosa è buona o vera perchè lo dicono i grandi.
> ...


Una cosa è la "Verità" con la maiuscola...quella per me, agnostica, neanche esiste, e se esiste non mi interessa. Appartiene al Mondo delle  Idee...
Ben altra cosa, e qui la filosofia non c'entra una minchia beata, non facciamo confusione per favore, è insegnare ai propri figli ad andare avanti a forza di stratagemmi...
Insegna a tua figlia a coltivare l'intelligenza non la furbizia, perchè un intelligente diventa astuto, ma chi è solo astuto non diverrà mai intelligente.
Esiste un  mondo è dei "furbetti"...l'importanta è evitare quel mondo.


----------



## Minerva (12 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Una cosa è la "Verità" con la maiuscola...quella per me, agnostica, neanche esiste, e se esiste non mi interessa. Appartiene al Mondo delle  Idee...
> Ben altra cosa, e qui la filosofia non c'entra *una minchia beata,* non facciamo confusione per favore, è insegnare ai propri figli ad andare avanti a forza di stratagemmi...
> Insegna a tua figlia a coltivare l'intelligenza non la furbizia, perchè un intelligente diventa astuto, ma chi è solo astuto non diverrà mai intelligente.
> Esiste un  mondo è dei "furbetti"...l'importanta è evitare quel mondo.


nel senso che dopo la faranno santa?:rotfl:


----------



## Iris (12 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> nel senso che dopo la faranno santa?:rotfl:


Ci sonno beati che non vengono canonizzati mai..magari rimane beata per sempre.:carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì certo , ma essere liberi davvero vuol dire possedere dei valori fondamentali come la lealtà ..e se questi s'interpretano come " falsi moralismi" non si è in grado di dare le basi solide per affrontare la vita.altrimenti è una libertà allo sbando, di comodo , relativa.
> *è inutile insegnare a perdonarsi , l'essere umano lo fa già abbastanza nella sua natura*


Allora forse io sono un'eccezione fatico molto a perdonarmi anche quando faccio sbagli minori di quello che ho fatto.
Questo intendevo dire che insegno ai miei figli che può succedere di sbagliare, di imparare che non bisogna mai giudicare perchè nella vita non si può mai dire io questo non lo farò mai.
E te lo dico perchè io sono una di quelle che ha sempre sparato m..a su chi tradiva usando termini non proprio signorili. Io ero quella perfetta, con il matrimonio perfetto che mai avrebbe potuto. Ma chi? Ma quando mai? 
La lealtà è importante io sono una persona leale, ribadisco chi mi conosce sarebbe capace di mettere la mano sul fuoco sul fatto che io non mi comporterei mai come mi sono comportata. E invece l'ho fatto per una volta biancaneve è diventata la strega cattiva. 
Allora la bruciamo o le diamo una possibilità e vediamo se ha imparato dai suoi errori.
Voglio che i miei figli sappiano che possono sbagliare, non devono per forza sbagliare, ma se succede devono sapersi perdonare e non sono così convinta che il genere umano si perdoni da sè o meglio la mia esperienza mi insegna unìaltra cosa


----------



## Minerva (12 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Allora forse io sono un'eccezione fatico molto a perdonarmi anche quando faccio sbagli minori di quello che ho fatto.
> Questo intendevo dire che insegno ai miei figli che può succedere di sbagliare, di imparare che non bisogna mai giudicare perchè nella vita non si può mai dire io questo non lo farò mai.
> *E te lo dico perchè io sono una di quelle che ha sempre sparato m..a su chi tradiva usando termini non proprio signorili. *Io ero quella perfetta, con il matrimonio perfetto che mai avrebbe potuto. Ma chi? Ma quando mai?
> La lealtà è importante io sono una persona leale, ribadisco chi mi conosce sarebbe capace di mettere la mano sul fuoco sul fatto che io non mi comporterei mai come mi sono comportata. E invece l'ho fatto per una volta biancaneve è diventata la strega cattiva.
> ...


da un estremo all'altro.di non essere perfetta l'ho capito ormai da tanto tempo ma cerco di migliorarmi...non mi adeguo .
perfeziono l'imperfezione, insomma


----------



## Nocciola (12 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> da un estremo all'altro.di non essere perfetta l'ho capito ormai da tanto tempo ma cerco di migliorarmi...non mi adeguo .
> perfeziono l'imperfezione, insomma


Appunto proprio da un estremo all'altro.
Sulla perfezione sono ben lontana anch'io e l'ho sempre saputo mi riferivo esclusivamente all'argomento. Su un sacco di altre cose ero già certa di non essere perfetta.


----------



## larella (12 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Le madri sono le madri.
> Anche quelle che si sono prostituite nella loro vita per dare il pane ai figli. Le madri non tradiscono mai i figli. Non possono. Le madri son le madri. Solo in un caso li tradiscono, quando per egoismo impediscono ai figli di essere felici.
> Questo è l'unico abominio che io riconosca ad una donna:
> coltivare i figli come un possesso.


quoto in peno:up:


----------



## Minerva (12 Agosto 2010)

*Ballata delle madri   Pasolini*

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]L'avete mai letta?[/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Mi domando che madri avete avuto. 
Se ora vi vedessero al lavoro 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]in un mondo a loro sconosciuto, [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]presi in un giro mai compiuto [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]d’esperienze così diverse dalle loro, [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]che sguardo avrebbero negli occhi? [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Se fossero lì, mentre voi scrivete [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]il vostro pezzo, conformisti e barocchi, [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]o lo passate a redattori rotti [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]a ogni compromesso, capirebbero chi siete? [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Madri vili, con nel viso il timore [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]antico, quello che come un male [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]deforma i lineamenti in un biancore [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]che li annebbia, li allontana dal cuore, [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]li chiude nel vecchio rifiuto morale. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Madri vili, poverine, preoccupate [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]che i figli conoscano la viltà [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]per chiedere un posto, per essere pratici, [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]per non offendere anime privilegiate, [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]per difendersi da ogni pietà. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Madri mediocri, che hanno imparato [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]con umiltà di bambine, di noi, [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]un unico, nudo significato, [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]con anime in cui il mondo è dannato [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]a non dare né dolore né gioia. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Madri mediocri, che non hanno avuto [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]per voi mai una parola d’amore, [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]se non d’un amore sordidamente muto [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]di bestia, e in esso v’hanno cresciuto, [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]impotenti ai reali richiami del cuore. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Madri servili, abituate da secoli [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]a chinare senza amore la testa, [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]a trasmettere al loro feto [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]l’antico, vergognoso segreto [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]d’accontentarsi dei resti della festa. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Madri servili, che vi hanno insegnato [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]come il servo può essere felice [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]odiando chi è, come lui, legato, [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]come può essere, tradendo, beato, [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]e sicuro, facendo ciò che non dice. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Madri feroci, intente a difendere [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]quel poco che, borghesi, possiedono, [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]la normalità e lo stipendio, [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]quasi con rabbia di chi si vendichi [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]o sia stretto da un assurdo assedio. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Madri feroci, che vi hanno detto: [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sopravvivete! Pensate a voi! [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Non provate mai pietà o rispetto [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]per nessuno, covate nel petto [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]la vostra integrità di avvoltoi! [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ecco, vili, mediocri, servi, [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]feroci, le vostre povere madri! [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Che non hanno vergogna a sapervi [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]– nel vostro odio – addirittura superbi, [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]se non è questa che una valle di lacrime. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]È così che vi appartiene questo mondo: [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]fatti fratelli nelle opposte passioni, [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]o le patrie nemiche, dal rifiuto profondo [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]a essere diversi: a rispondere [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]del selvaggio dolore di esser uomini[/FONT]


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]L'avete mai letta?[/FONT]


Siamo piccoli, fragili, spaventati, spacconi, prepotenti, deboli, troppo convinti delle nostre certezze.
Abbiamo mille difetti, ci portiamo dietro i mille traumi che ci hanno lasciato in eredità i nostri genitori.

Si fa del proprio meglio... Spero che tutte le madri possano essere un giorno perdonate dai loro figli per gli errori che hanno fatto, perchè anche loro sono esseri umani, perchè sono errori che hanno fatto in buona fede e con profondo amore.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questa sono io.....e guarda com'è finita!!



Siamo in tanti, credi: ma io non la considero una fine.


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Siamo in tanti, credi: ma io non la considero una fine.


Troppe volte si da per scontato che una determinata esperienza significhi una "fine".
Io sono convinto che pure la morte, a suo modo, rappresenti un...... inizio


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mio caro Conte, la Sua cultura in tema religioso è sempre preziosa
> 
> Il matrimonio non è soggetto a periodi di prova per il semplice fatto che i contraenti non sono (storicamente parlando) i veri soggetti del contratto, i quali in realtà sono le famiglie d'origine, bensì gli oggetti.
> A questo aggiungi che, come tutti i sacramenti, il matrimonio intende esattamente essere un vincolo il più solido possibile con la chiesa, un contratto firmato non a favore del coniuge ma del solito fantomatico padreterno. Con questo contratto in mano i cari ecclesiastici da secoli ricattano moralmente il loro "gregge".
> ...


:umile::umile::umile::umile::umile:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusate visto che siamo entrati nell'argomento "figli". Perchè la stragrande maggioranza dei benpensanti crede che il fatto che io ho tradito mio marito mi renda meno brava anche come genitore. O meglio quando si parla di tradimento qualcuno mi ha chiesto "Ma non hai pensato ai tuoi figli?"
> Io ho tradito mio marito non i miei figli. Con loro sono la stessa mamma premurosa e attenta che sono sempre stata. I miei figli sono piccoli e forse se sapessero non capirebbero ma cresceranno e l'errore che sono certa non farò è di crescerli con tutti i finti moralismi con cui hanno cresciuto me. Non gli dirò sposatevi e poi tradite senza ritegno ma gli dirò che quando si sposeranno devono essere certi che quella sia la donna con cui vogliono passare la loro esistenza. Ma che nessuno sa come evolvono le storie e cosa la vita ci riserverà. E se cadranno e faranno degli errori devono sapersi perdonare, non accettare che gli altri con i loro giudizi li facciano sentire meno degni. La vita ci dà delle opportunità per crescere, per cambiare, per capire e anche per trarre dagli errori qualcosa che ci aiuti a migliorare per noi e per gli altri.
> Bisogna essere pronti ad affrontare le conseguenze delle nostre scelte ma senza autoinfliggerci punizioni esagerate.
> Questo lo devo ancora applicare su di me ma il mio percorso è già iniziato e anche se il tunnel è lungo sono certa di arrivare in fondo, cambiata sicuramente, ma in meglio.....
> Scusate forse è OT anche questo


Quindi il tradimento ti ha aiutato ad essere un genitore più consapevole....
Non è una cosa positiva questa?


----------



## Mari' (12 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Troppe volte si da per scontato che una determinata esperienza significhi una "fine".
> Io sono convinto che pure *la morte, a suo modo, rappresenti un...... inizio*



Giusto, l'inizio di una nuova dimensione ... non siamo fatti solo materia, siamo anche spirito ed energia  .


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Giusto, l'inizio di una nuova dimensione ... non siamo fatti solo materia, siamo anche spirito ed energia  .


Di solito dico: _"Hai presente la differenza tra un corpo vivo ed un corpo morto? Bene, io sono quella differenza, non il 'vestito' che indossa"_


----------



## contepinceton (12 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Una cosa è la "Verità" con la maiuscola...quella per me, agnostica, neanche esiste, e se esiste non mi interessa. Appartiene al Mondo delle  Idee...
> Ben altra cosa, e qui la filosofia non c'entra una minchia beata, non facciamo confusione per favore, è insegnare ai propri figli ad andare avanti a forza di stratagemmi...
> Insegna a tua figlia a coltivare l'intelligenza non la furbizia, perchè un intelligente diventa astuto, ma chi è solo astuto non diverrà mai intelligente.
> Esiste un  mondo è dei "furbetti"...l'importanta è evitare quel mondo.


Infatti: le ho anche insegnato a sgamare e legnare i furbetti, sai no, a parole boni tutti, no? Poi quando hai bisogno, deserto.
Temo che l'intelligenza sia comunque un dono della natura.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Giusto, l'inizio di una nuova dimensione ... non siamo fatti solo materia, siamo anche spirito ed energia  .


Ho un'idea platonica della morte, finalmente torno da dove sono venuto.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quindi il tradimento ti ha aiutato ad essere un genitore più consapevole....
> Non è una cosa positiva questa?


Mi ha fatto diventare meno intransigente verso me e verso gli altri. Lo sarò anche verso i miei figli e li crescerò affinchè anche loro lo siano.
Diciamo che mentre prima tutto era bianco o nero adesso vedo un sacco di grigi e vorrei li vedessero anche loro
Certo che è una cosa positiva e non è l'unica e di questo lo ringrazierò sempre


----------



## Minerva (12 Agosto 2010)

beati voi, io vedo  il buio e mi secca un po'


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> beati voi, io vedo il buio e mi secca un po'


Braccino corto, accendila sta luce!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi ha fatto diventare meno intransigente verso me e verso gli altri. Lo sarò anche verso i miei figli e li crescerò affinchè anche loro lo siano.
> Diciamo che mentre prima tutto era bianco o nero adesso vedo un sacco di grigi e vorrei li vedessero anche loro
> Certo che è una cosa positiva e non è l'unica e di questo lo ringrazierò sempre


Bellissimo sto post,
Almeno non potrai mai più distinguere il mondo in "brave" e " non brave" persone. Questo è il succo della questione!:up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Agosto 2010)

*a farfalla.*

Solo l’amare, solo il conoscere/ conta, non l’aver amato, /non l’aver conosciuto.Dà angoscia

Il vivere di un consumato/  amore. L’anima non cresce più. Ecco nel calore incantato

Della notte che piena quaggiù/ tra le curve del fiume e le sopite/ visioni della città sparsa di luci,

echeggia ancora di mille vite, /disamore, mistero e miseria/ dei sensi, mi rendono nemiche

Le forme del mondo, che fino a ieri/ erano la mia ragione di esistere.

Il pianto della scavatrice-Pier Paolo Pasolini


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi ha fatto diventare meno intransigente verso me e verso gli altri. Lo sarò anche verso i miei figli e li crescerò affinchè anche loro lo siano.
> Diciamo che mentre prima tutto era bianco o nero adesso vedo un sacco di grigi e vorrei li vedessero anche loro
> Certo che è una cosa positiva e non è l'unica e di questo lo ringrazierò sempre


La maturazione di un individuo si spera sempre porti  a vedere le sfumature di ogni cosa che in gioventù si è sempre considerata B/N.
Riguardo i figli, credo che debbano però assaggiare un poco il sapore di una certa intransigenza, di una certa durezza per poter poi in seguito imparare ed apprezzare le sfumature.
Prima di comandare bisogna imparare ad obbedire.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Solo l’amare, solo il conoscere/ conta, non l’aver amato, /non l’aver conosciuto.Dà angoscia
> 
> Il vivere di un consumato/ amore. L’anima non cresce più. Ecco nel calore incantato
> 
> ...


Meravigliosa....non la conoscevo
sto imparando un sacco di cose da questo forum e pensare che ci sono entrata con la certezza di prendere della grandi mazzate


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Meravigliosa....non la conoscevo
> sto imparando un sacco di cose da questo forum e pensare che ci sono entrata con la certezza di prendere della grandi mazzate


 
Ti è andata bene che sei capitata nel "nuovo" forum. Nel vecchio saresti oramai sepolta sotto le pietre scagliate dalle Pie Donne dalle quali, pur ancora qui presenti, ti stiamo difendendo :up:.

Quella poesia di Pasolini la trovo esteticamente bella, sostanzialmente sbagliata.


----------



## Minerva (12 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ti è andata bene che sei capitata nel "nuovo" forum.* Nel vecchio saresti oramai sepolta sotto le pietre scagliate dalle Pie Donne dalle quali, pur ancora qui presenti, ti stiamo difendendo* :up:.
> 
> Quella poesia di Pasolini la trovo esteticamente bella, sostanzialmente sbagliata.


 mi auguro che in questo forum di ultraadulti nessuno debba difendere nessuno perché in realtà non ci sono traditi e traditori ma persone che nella vita possono trovarsi ora in un ruolo, ora nell'altro.
sicché....
su pasolini c'è da dire che la poesia è stata scritta su una spinta squisitamente politica , anche se  a me qualche brano piace adattarlo ad altro.


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi auguro che in questo forum di ultraadulti nessuno debba difendere nessuno perché in realtà non ci sono traditi e traditori ma persone che nella vita possono trovarsi ora in un ruolo, ora nell'altro.
> sicché....
> su pasolini c'è da dire che la poesia è stata scritta su una spinta squisitamente politica , anche se a me qualche brano piace adattarlo ad altro.


Difatti il forum attualmente è molto più vivibile di un tempo. Le diatribe, per quanto numerose, sono isolate, e le altre discussioni vengono affrontate, pur andando frequentemente OT, con molta più serenità, ciò in quanto si è imparato a dare meno adito alle provocazioni.
Alla fine si matura, dai.

La poesia è fatta per essere interpretata. Il poeta non può sapere chi leggerà, pertanto se vuo comunicare qualcosa si preciso deve scrivere in chiaro (ma pure quello è difficile), altrimenti deve accettare il fatto  che sottoporrà la propria opera a mille e mille "personalizzazioni".


----------



## contepinceton (12 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Difatti il forum attualmente è molto più vivibile di un tempo. Le diatribe, per quanto numerose, sono isolate, e le altre discussioni vengono affrontate, pur andando frequentemente OT, con molta più serenità, ciò in quanto si è imparato a dare meno adito alle provocazioni.
> Alla fine si matura, dai.
> 
> La poesia è fatta per essere interpretata. Il poeta non può sapere chi leggerà, pertanto se vuo comunicare qualcosa si preciso deve scrivere in chiaro (ma pure quello è difficile), altrimenti deve accettare il fatto  che sottoporrà la propria opera a mille e mille "personalizzazioni".


Adesso chiamo subito la mia cricca nascosta e semino il terrore:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> La maturazione di un individuo si spera sempre porti a vedere le sfumature di ogni cosa che in gioventù si è sempre considerata B/N.
> Riguardo i figli, credo che debbano però assaggiare un poco il sapore di una certa intransigenza, di una certa durezza per poter poi in seguito imparare ed apprezzare le sfumature.
> Prima di comandare bisogna imparare ad obbedire.


Perfettamente d'accordo. Infatti essendo uno piccolo e l'altro in preadolescenza per il momento sono intransigente ma poi mi comporterò diversamente


----------



## Minerva (12 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Difatti il forum attualmente è molto più vivibile di un tempo. Le diatribe, per quanto numerose, sono isolate, e le altre discussioni vengono affrontate, pur andando frequentemente OT, con molta più serenità, ciò in quanto si è imparato a dare meno adito alle provocazioni.
> Alla fine si matura, dai.
> 
> La poesia è fatta per essere interpretata. Il poeta non può sapere chi leggerà, pertanto se vuo comunicare qualcosa si preciso deve scrivere in chiaro (ma pure quello è difficile), altrimenti deve accettare il fatto che sottoporrà la propria opera a mille e mille "personalizzazioni".


ma lui scriveva con l'impeto delle emozioni che provava e degli ideali che lo accendevano.poi noi possiamo anche interpretare ma rimane il fatto che l'anima della sua poesia ha dentro solo quello che lui voleva esprimere


----------



## geisha (12 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Salve.
> Sono nuova, vi leggo da parecchio, conosco un pò le vostre storie. Vi chiedo perdono da subito, perchè non ho intenzione di condividere la mia. E probabilmente non scriverò molto altro.
> Ho sentito il bisogno di scrivere perchè il dolore che leggo nei vostri messaggi è fortissimo e straziante. E l'amarezza, la delusione...
> 
> ...


cerco di essere breve e dire cio' che penso.
perchè non succede con altre promesse??? bah io ho visto rompere amicizie quasi vitalizie per un libro non restituito o per 100 euro non ridate, a parte questo forse perchè la persona a cui hai fatto queste promesse è quella piu' intima e piu' vicina a te? credo si di.
perchè al traditore non viene concesso il diritto al dolore? perchè abbiamo fatto una scelta, ponderata o meno, al tradito rimangono solo gli effetti di una cosa imposta e subita. l'unica scelta che gli rimane è il dopo ovvero se vuole concedere la possibilità di ricucire. anche se a mio avviso sarebbe piu' un dovere morale piuttosto che una scelta, non che con questo io non mi prenda le mie responsabilità ma è anche vero che se in un matrimonio c'è un tradimento qualcosa non funziona e quel qualcosa non puo' essere imputabile al 100% al traditore. visione maturata sulla mia esperienza personale.
in merito al ricucire, credo sia opportuno parlare di demolizione totale e ricostruzione. elaborare un lutto, distruggere il vecchio rapporto e costruirne uno nuova basato su sentimenti puliti e non ammuffiti, e soprattutto non su sensi morali nei confronti dei figli o dei debiti comuni ma sul puro e semplice sentimento che si prova.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> cerco di essere breve e dire cio' che penso.
> perchè non succede con altre promesse??? bah io ho visto rompere amicizie quasi vitalizie per un libro non restituito o per 100 euro non ridate, a parte questo forse perchè la persona a cui hai fatto queste promesse è quella piu' intima e piu' vicina a te? credo si di.
> perchè al traditore non viene concesso il diritto al dolore? perchè abbiamo fatto una scelta, ponderata o meno, al tradito rimangono solo gli effetti di una cosa imposta e subita. l'unica scelta che gli rimane è il dopo ovvero se vuole concedere la possibilità di ricucire. anche se a mio avviso sarebbe piu' un dovere morale piuttosto che una scelta, non che con questo io non mi prenda le mie responsabilità ma è anche vero che se in un matrimonio c'è un tradimento qualcosa non funziona e quel qualcosa non puo' essere imputabile al 100% al traditore. visione maturata sulla mia esperienza personale.
> in merito al ricucire, credo sia opportuno parlare di demolizione totale e ricostruzione. elaborare un lutto, distruggere il vecchio rapporto e costruirne uno nuova basato su sentimenti puliti e non ammuffiti, e soprattutto non su sensi morali nei confronti dei figli o dei debiti comuni ma sul puro e semplice sentimento che si prova.


I sentimenti vagano nello spazio del cuore, sono moti spontanei dell'animo. I miei sono sempre stati direttamente proporzionali all'atteggiamento che una assume, nei miei confronti. Uhm, come posso pretendere fedeltà, uhm, se poi sono il primo a tradire se capita occasion bona? 
Eppure tra adulteri, omo e dona, ci si capisce sempre al volo, come mai? E mica ci si può tradire eh?


----------



## geisha (12 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> I sentimenti vagano nello spazio del cuore, sono moti spontanei dell'animo. I miei sono sempre stati direttamente proporzionali all'atteggiamento che una assume, nei miei confronti. Uhm, come posso pretendere fedeltà, uhm, se poi sono il primo a tradire se capita occasion bona?
> Eppure tra adulteri, omo e dona, ci si capisce sempre al volo, come mai? E mica ci si può tradire eh?


strano mi pareva in un altro tread tu avessi scritto esattamente il contrario..........
per il resto fra traditori ci si capisce? bah secondo me non ci si vuole ne far capire ne si vuole capire, alla fine siamo tutte e due dei gran bugiardi! e non è vero che non si tradisce c'è chi ha piu' amanti e l'una non sa dell'esistenza dell'altra.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Agosto 2010)

*funziona così per me...*

http://il.youtube.com/watch?v=zsbhX8kE6jE&feature=related


----------



## Angel (12 Agosto 2010)

Se un figlio ti prende in castagna mentre baci appassionatamente un altra persona o ancor peggio mentre si fa altro...non pensate che possa rimanerci male e se non di più del partner?.....non vengono colpiti al cuore e nel animo dalla menzogna?
Non si raccontano palle anche ai figli per nascondere la propria tresca?

Non è tradimento anche verso di loro??

non è il discorso se si è dei cattivi o buoni genitori, ma della sofferenza che si può provocare.


----------



## geisha (12 Agosto 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Se un figlio ti prende in castagna mentre baci appassionatamente un altra persona o ancor peggio mentre si fa altro...non pensate che possa rimanerci male e se non di più del partner?.....non vengono colpiti al cuore e nel animo dalla menzogna?
> Non si raccontano palle anche ai figli per nascondere la propria tresca?
> 
> Non è tradimento anche verso di loro??
> ...


dipende a che gradino della scala collochi i tuoi figli. 
per me è sempre venuta prima in assoluto mia figlia rispetto all'amante, mai levato del tempo a lei per lui e mai mentito a lei, mai fatto scontare a lei i miei possibili sbalzi di umore.
sul mentire come atteggiamento si, alla fine io non manifestavo cio' che sentivo, castravo le lacrime e i cattivi pensieri, non ero me stessa in quel momento.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Agosto 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Se un figlio ti prende in castagna mentre baci appassionatamente un altra persona o ancor peggio mentre si fa altro...non pensate che possa rimanerci male e se non di più del partner?.....non vengono colpiti al cuore e nel animo dalla menzogna?
> Non si raccontano palle anche ai figli per nascondere la propria tresca?
> 
> Non è tradimento anche verso di loro??
> ...


Parlo di me non posso generalizzare
Non ho mai mentito ai miei figli per vedere lui anche perchè sono ancora piccoli per dover giustificare cosa faccio in ogni momento della giornata. 
Non li ho mai rinunciato a del tempo con loro per stare con lui
Per cui nel mio caso non ho tradito loro ma mio marito
Altro caso è se sono i figli a scoprirti, certo li gli dai un dolore ma non penso si sentano traditi semplicemente capiscono che c'è qualcosa che non va tra mamma e papà. Poi bisogna capire quanti anni hanno.


----------



## Minerva (12 Agosto 2010)

però, mi permettete di essere anche un po' volgare?
a volte  la semplice spesa di una cena, di un albergo possono essere soldi sottratti ai figli .
anche questo s'intende per tradimento nei loro confronti


----------



## Nocciola (12 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> però, mi permettete di essere anche un po' volgare?
> a volte la semplice spesa di una cena, di un albergo possono essere soldi sottratti ai figli .
> anche questo s'intende per tradimento nei loro confronti


Mi sembra un tantino esagerato. comunque anche in questo senso mai aperto il portafoglio. Non me lo avrebbe mai permesso e comunque mai fatto cene, qualche albergo ma ci ha pensato lui. Aggiungo mai un regalo ne da parte mia ne sua.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sembra un tantino esagerato. comunque anche in questo senso mai aperto il portafoglio. Non me lo avrebbe mai permesso e comunque mai fatto cene, qualche albergo ma ci ha pensato lui. Aggiungo mai un regalo ne da parte mia ne sua.


 Non è che sia una cosa che compromette tutto, ma non è negabile.
Lo capisci benissimo se lo immmagini in un ruolo diverso. Se immagini di subirlo come partner o come figlio.


----------



## geisha (12 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> però, mi permettete di essere anche un po' volgare?
> a volte la semplice spesa di una cena, di un albergo possono essere soldi sottratti ai figli .
> anche questo s'intende per tradimento nei loro confronti


per quanto mi riguarda ripeto mia figlia sempre è stata prima di lui, per mia fortuna non ho mai avuto i soldi contati e se proprio mi privavo io di un profumo o di un massaggio ma a lei niente è mai mancato.
e non ci trovo niente di volgare semmai sconveniente, irresponsabile.


----------



## geisha (12 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è che sia una cosa che compromette tutto, ma non è negabile.
> Lo capisci benissimo se lo immmagini in un ruolo diverso. Se immagini di subirlo come partner o come figlio.


guarda se proprio trovo molto piu' sconveniente l'atteggiamento di molte mamme che pur non avendo l'amante spendono e spandono in vestiti e altro. e non sono poche credimi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> guarda se proprio trovo molto piu' sconveniente l'atteggiamento di molte mamme che pur non avendo l'amante spendono e spandono in vestiti e altro. e non sono poche credimi.


 Che ragionamento ...allora toglie meno alla famiglia un uomo che ha l'amante settimanale nel parcheggio di quello che gioca d'azzardo...
Non era questa la questione.
Comprendo che è una cosa difficile da riconoscere.
Ma a volte si toglie tempo ai figli per andare dal parrucchiere o anche per far la spesa o le pulizie.
Ma io credo che si tratti di cose diverse.
Investire in un progetto diverso e alternativo a quello da cui sono nati è un tradimento.
Poi so bene che succede e che a volte si fa per ricercare se stessi.
Ne abbiamo parlato allo sfinimento e so che è difficile da accettare.


----------



## geisha (12 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che ragionamento ...allora toglie meno alla famiglia un uomo che ha l'amante settimanale nel parcheggio di quello che gioca d'azzardo...
> Non era questa la questione.
> Comprendo che è una cosa difficile da riconoscere.
> Ma a volte si toglie tempo ai figli per andare dal parrucchiere o anche per far la spesa o le pulizie.
> ...


forse non ci siamo capite Persa, io non ho levato tempo e soldi a mia figlia, punto.
se altri lo fanno ripeto per me possono anche giocarsi tutto al casino invece di avere l'amante, o andare a trans come vedo spesso, ma  non sono ne migliori ne peggiori.
non ho da accettare niente di me stessa, è solo una realta che non mi ha toccato.
per quanto riguarda l'investire come dici tu in un progetto diverso da quello in cui sono nati mi spiace ma non lo condivido, anche il partner ha investito a modo suo tempo ed energie in qualche progetto diverso dal traditore, ricordiamoci che il fallimento o il dissesto di un matrimonio è generato da errori commessi da entrambi. senno' si ritorna sempre al solito punto di partenza che le colpe son sempre del traditore.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> forse non ci siamo capite Persa, io non ho levato tempo e soldi a mia figlia, punto.
> se altri lo fanno ripeto per me possono anche giocarsi tutto al casino invece di avere l'amante, o andare a trans come vedo spesso, ma non sono ne migliori ne peggiori.
> non ho da accettare niente di me stessa, è solo una realta che non mi ha toccato.
> per quanto riguarda l'investire come dici tu in un progetto diverso da quello in cui sono nati mi spiace ma non lo condivido, anche il partner ha investito a modo suo tempo ed energie in qualche progetto diverso dal traditore, ricordiamoci che il fallimento o il dissesto di un matrimonio è generato da errori commessi da entrambi. senno' si ritorna sempre al solito punto di partenza che le colpe son sempre del traditore.


Può essere che il tradito (non è obbligatorio, però, eh) abbia investito in altro o proprio non abbia concretamente investito sul progetto che implicitamente si era "sottoscritto" avendo i figli.
Ma è innegabile che tradire sia investire in un altro progetto.
Il termine errore per il tradimento (qualunque tipo di tradimento) mi dà l'orticaria.
Errore è quando digito velocemente e mi sfugge un'h o una doppia.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> forse non ci siamo capite Persa, io non ho levato tempo e soldi a mia figlia, punto.
> se altri lo fanno ripeto per me possono anche giocarsi tutto al casino invece di avere l'amante, o andare a trans come vedo spesso, ma  non sono ne migliori ne peggiori.
> non ho da accettare niente di me stessa, è solo una realta che non mi ha toccato.
> per quanto riguarda l'investire come dici tu in un progetto diverso da quello in cui sono nati mi spiace ma non lo condivido, anche il partner ha investito a modo suo tempo ed energie in qualche progetto diverso dal traditore, ricordiamoci che il fallimento o il dissesto di un matrimonio è generato da errori commessi da entrambi. senno' si ritorna sempre al solito punto di partenza che le colpe son sempre del traditore.


Vero.
Ma la buona riuscita di un matrimonio ha molto a che fare con la capacità di perdonare l'altro.


----------



## Abigail (12 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Salve.
> Sono nuova, vi leggo da parecchio, conosco un pò le vostre storie. Vi chiedo perdono da subito, perchè non ho intenzione di condividere la mia. E probabilmente non scriverò molto altro.
> Ho sentito il bisogno di scrivere perchè il dolore che leggo nei vostri messaggi è fortissimo e straziante. E l'amarezza, la delusione...
> 
> ...


Ma non è affatto vero! Non è definitivo proprio per niente se si ha la capacità di perdonare, andare avanti e ricostruire.
Se no è solo un ricatto.


----------



## Angel (12 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Può essere che il tradito (non è obbligatorio, però, eh) abbia investito in altro o proprio non abbia concretamente investito sul progetto che implicitamente si era "sottoscritto" avendo i figli.
> Ma è innegabile che tradire sia investire in un altro progetto.
> Il termine errore per il tradimento (qualunque tipo di tradimento) mi dà l'orticaria.
> Errore è quando digito velocemente e mi sfugge un'h o una doppia.


Forse non sono riuscito a far comprendere il mio pensiero,,,sono discorsi validi ma....materiali, molti dicono, io sono presente ai figli non faccio mancare niente...non mento...vabbè ometto, etc etc.. però sembra quasi che sti figli siano dei bambolotti, che non abbiano sentimenti e valori...tra l'altro valori che noi stessi gli abbiamo insegnato, e che se mai tutta la tresca dovesse saltare fuori in un modo o in un altro la mazzata sarebbe pesante anche per loro.....molti entrano anche in empatia con il genitore tradito raddoppiando la sofferenza.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Agosto 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Forse non sono riuscito a far comprendere il mio pensiero,,,sono discorsi validi ma....materiali, molti dicono, io sono presente ai figli non faccio mancare niente...non mento...vabbè ometto, etc etc.. però sembra quasi che sti figli siano dei bambolotti, che non abbiano sentimenti e valori...tra l'altro valori che noi stessi gli abbiamo insegnato, e che se mai tutta la tresca dovesse saltare fuori in un modo o in un altro la mazzata sarebbe pesante anche per loro.....molti entrano anche in empatia con il genitore tradito raddoppiando la sofferenza.


 Ma finché non salta fuori questa eventualità non viene considerata.
Lo sai.


----------



## Angel (12 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma finché non salta fuori questa eventualità non viene considerata.
> Lo sai.


già già :condom:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Agosto 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Forse non sono riuscito a far comprendere il mio pensiero,,,sono discorsi validi ma....materiali, molti dicono, io sono presente ai figli non faccio mancare niente...non mento...vabbè ometto, etc etc.. però sembra quasi che sti figli siano dei bambolotti, che non abbiano sentimenti e valori...tra l'altro valori che noi stessi gli abbiamo insegnato, e che se mai tutta la tresca dovesse saltare fuori in un modo o in un altro la mazzata sarebbe pesante anche per loro.....molti entrano anche in empatia con il genitore tradito raddoppiando la sofferenza.


Secondo me, ogni bambino vorrebbe la sua famiglia in pace.
Fatta da papà, mamma e fratelli. Siamo una famiglia stop.
Già dalla prima infanzia ( e ho ben visto i vantaggi del nido), il bambino apprende che esistono momenti della giornata da condividere con i genitori e altri no. Cosa facciano i genitori finchè loro sono a scuola non gli interessa poi tanto, termini generici: lavoro. Non penso che i bambini vedano papi e mami come uomo e donna. Piuttosto ritengo, per esserci passato, che soffrano molto dei contrasti tra genitori. In quei contrasti non mi sono mai sentito di parteggiare per l'uno o per l'altro, ho preso le distanze da entrambi, isolandomi nel mio mondo, l'unica cosa che ricordo bene era il sogno di andarmene da quella casa di pazzi. Ricordo che smisi di chiamarli mamma e papà, ma solo quello là e quella là. Insomma poco importa ad un bambino il perchè i due litighino, lui è solo uno spettatore di cose che non capisce. Penso che l'unica scelta per un bambino sia questa: non parteggio per nessuno, ma io non sarò mai come loro. Ogni bambino ha bisogno di credere che suo padre e sua madre siano i migliori della terra. Il tradito ha la solidarietà solo se usa il tradimento per sputtanare il coniuge agli occhi del figlio.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Secondo me, ogni bambino vorrebbe la sua famiglia in pace.
> Fatta da papà, mamma e fratelli. Siamo una famiglia stop.
> Già dalla prima infanzia ( e ho ben visto i vantaggi del nido), il bambino apprende che esistono momenti della giornata da condividere con i genitori e altri no. Cosa facciano i genitori finchè loro sono a scuola non gli interessa poi tanto, termini generici: lavoro. Non penso che i bambini vedano papi e mami come uomo e donna. Piuttosto ritengo, per esserci passato, che soffrano molto dei contrasti tra genitori. In quei contrasti non mi sono mai sentito di parteggiare per l'uno o per l'altro, ho preso le distanze da entrambi, isolandomi nel mio mondo, l'unica cosa che ricordo bene era il sogno di andarmene da quella casa di pazzi. Ricordo che smisi di chiamarli mamma e papà, ma solo quello là e quella là. Insomma poco importa ad un bambino il perchè i due litighino, lui è solo uno spettatore di cose che non capisce. Penso che l'unica scelta per un bambino sia questa: non parteggio per nessuno, ma io non sarò mai come loro. Ogni bambino ha bisogno di credere che suo padre e sua madre siano i migliori della terra. *Il tradito ha la solidarietà solo se usa il tradimento per sputtanare il coniuge agli occhi del figlio.*




Quoto tutto ma soprattutto l'ultima frase. Essendo convinta che il tradimento riguarda solo la coppia e non la famiglia voglio sperare che se un giorno, mio marito scoprisse, si dimostri l'uomo e il papà che conosco e eviti di denigrarmi agli occhi dei figli. Non vogliono che venga messo in dubbio il mio essere mamma ma solo l'essere moglie


----------



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> Quoto tutto ma soprattutto l'ultima frase. _*Essendo convinta che il tradimento riguarda solo la coppia e non la famiglia*_ voglio sperare che se un giorno, mio marito scoprisse, si dimostri l'uomo e il papà che conosco e eviti di denigrarmi agli occhi dei figli. Non vogliono che venga messo in dubbio il mio essere mamma ma solo l'essere moglie


comunque la si voglia vedere il tradimento coinvolge per forza di cose la famiglia, come del resto tutte le problematiche serie della coppia.
l'atmosfera che si respira in casa avvolge tutti coloro che la abitano.
se poi vogliamo prendere in esame il tradimento del quale nulla si sa ...è sempre sul filo del rasoio esposto al rischio in qualsiasi momento.
non metto in dubbio che una donna rimanga una buona madre , ma la responsabilità di un evento pericoloso per la famiglia ci sono .
senza condanne, senza giudizi...qui si tratta di consapevolezze


----------



## evergreen (13 Agosto 2010)

senza speranza,ho letto il tuo scritto ma nn ci capisco gran che...prima di tutto che genere di tradimento intendi : corna o tradire promesse; se racconti la tua storia vedrai che sicuramente troverai risposte...qua si parla addirittura di figli.....


----------



## Nocciola (13 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque la si voglia vedere il tradimento coinvolge per forza di cose la famiglia, come del resto tutte le problematiche serie della coppia.
> l'atmosfera che si respira in casa avvolge tutti coloro che la abitano.
> se poi vogliamo prendere in esame il tradimento del quale nulla si sa ...è sempre sul filo del rasoio esposto al rischio in qualsiasi momento.
> non metto in dubbio che una donna rimanga una buona madre , ma la responsabilità di un evento pericoloso per la famiglia ci sono .
> senza condanne, senza giudizi...qui si tratta di consapevolezze


Stai dicendo una cosa diversa da quella che dico io.
Certo che travolge la famiglia non ci sono dubbi. Quello che intendevo è che non c'è bisogno di sputtanare (uso il termine che ha usato il conte) il partner davanti ai figli.
Certo che i figli percepiscono la tensione, percepiscono che c'è un disagio e che c'è un problema ma non per questo devono essere messi al corrente dei "dettagli" del problema.
Ho sempre pensato che se un giorno io e mio marito ci lasciassimo per qualsiasi motivo i nostri figli dovrebbero mantenere l'idea del proprio padre e della propria madre intipendentemente dalla motivazione della loro separazione.
Ho sempre detto a mio marito che i miei figli non potrebbero avere un padre migliore quindi non vedo il motivo per farlo passare per uno st...o solo perchè io e lui decidiamo di lasciarci.
Un po' contorto ma spero di aver chiarito


----------



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stai dicendo una cosa diversa da quella che dico io.
> Certo che travolge la famiglia non ci sono dubbi. Quello che intendevo è *che non c'è bisogno di sputtanare (uso il termine che ha usato il conte) il partner davanti ai figli.*
> Certo che i figli percepiscono la tensione, percepiscono che c'è un disagio e che c'è un problema ma non per questo devono essere messi al corrente dei "dettagli" del problema.
> Ho sempre pensato che se un giorno io e mio marito ci lasciassimo per qualsiasi motivo i nostri figli dovrebbero mantenere l'idea del proprio padre e della propria madre intipendentemente dalla motivazione della loro separazione.
> ...


 sono senz'altro d'accordo.


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Ma non è affatto vero! Non è definitivo proprio per niente se si ha la capacità di perdonare, andare avanti e ricostruire.
> Se no è solo un ricatto.



Mi sa che dipende dal tradito -a parità di pentimento e atteggiamento del traditore-
Leggo qui storie in cui il tradito si sente letteralmente annientato. Quando leggo certi post mi sento disperata io per loro, quasi...

Però è bello pensare che in certi casi invece si riesca davvero ad andare avanti, o in coppia o anche da soli. 
Grazie per la tua risposta.


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Agosto 2010)

evergreen ha detto:


> senza speranza,ho letto il tuo scritto ma nn ci capisco gran che...prima di tutto che genere di tradimento intendi : corna o tradire promesse; se racconti la tua storia vedrai che sicuramente troverai risposte...qua si parla addirittura di figli.....



Scusa evergreen, ma la mia storia non appartiene solo a me quindi non ne parlo.
Capisco che non sia molto educato in un forum come questo, e per questo mi sono scusata all'inizio.

Per tradimento intendo il  tradimento delle promesse. Sia di quella della fedeltà -quindi corna- sia delle altre. 

E la mia riflessione era su quanto fa male cornificare, e su quanto fa male negarsi all'altro come compagno di vita tradendo le promesse di sostegno, di amore.

Riflettevo su come il tradimento fisico sia considerato il peggio del peggio del peggio, senza scuse, ma soprattutto senza possibilità di un vero perdono, perchè il fatto "tu mi hai tradito" resta come un marchio su entrambi per sempre.
E su come la trascuratezza, l'incuria, la mancanza di attenzioni invece vengano sempre percepite come responsabilità di entrambi, e come tali "pari e patta".

Leggo post così dolorosi e disperati che sento quasi fisicamente quanto sia terrificante il tradimento fisico. Quanto male faccia.
Ma sono post anche così duri.... così privi di speranza, di futuro, di possibilità... così desolati...

Mi viene da dire, quando leggo certi post, che non c'è bisogno di perdono, ma solo di un pò di pietà. Verso entrambi.
Mi rendo conto che questa mia frase è poco chiara, scusate ma non riesco a esprimermi meglio.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Difatti il forum attualmente è molto più vivibile di un tempo. Le diatribe, per quanto numerose, sono isolate, e le altre discussioni vengono affrontate, pur andando frequentemente OT, con molta più serenità, ciò in quanto si è imparato a dare meno adito alle provocazioni.
> Alla fine si matura, dai.
> 
> *La poesia è fatta per essere interpretata. Il poeta non può sapere chi leggerà, pertanto se vuo comunicare qualcosa si preciso deve scrivere in chiaro (ma pure quello è difficile), altrimenti deve accettare il fatto  che sottoporrà la propria opera a mille e mille "personalizzazioni*".




La cosa più importante per il poeta è la forma, non tanto il contenuto dei suoi scritti. La poesia viene interpretata da noi lettori  a causa dei nostri limiti interpretativi, scusate il bisticcio.
Ci soffermiamo ai contenuti, perchè sono la parte più facile da leggere, interiorizzare e intuire, per noi.
Perchè cerchiamo delle risposte.
Perchè siamo interessati alla "storia".

Ma il poeta esprime il suo valore o il suo limite attraverso le parole, il loro incontro, e la musicalità che esse creano interagendo.


----------



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2010)

tra parentesi alce....cazzarola; come si fa a definire "sbagliata" una poesia?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque la si voglia vedere il tradimento coinvolge per forza di cose la famiglia, come del resto tutte le problematiche serie della coppia.
> *l'atmosfera che si respira in casa avvolge tutti coloro che la abitano*.
> se poi vogliamo prendere in esame il tradimento del quale nulla si sa ...è sempre sul filo del rasoio esposto al rischio in qualsiasi momento.
> non metto in dubbio che una donna rimanga una buona madre , ma la responsabilità di un evento pericoloso per la famiglia ci sono .
> senza condanne, senza giudizi...qui si tratta di consapevolezze


Quoto.
Se l'amicizia particolare con un'altra persona rende il traditore più sereno (sia esso il marito o la moglie) in famiglia si respirerà un'aria di serenità.


----------



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Se l'amicizia particolare con un'altra persona rende il traditore più sereno (sia esso il marito o la moglie) in famiglia si respirerà un'aria di serenità.


 miiiii
hai ragione ma a quel punto è una serenità fittizia.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Scusa evergreen, ma la mia storia non appartiene solo a me quindi non ne parlo.
> Capisco che non sia molto educato in un forum come questo, e per questo mi sono scusata all'inizio.
> 
> Per tradimento intendo il  tradimento delle promesse. Sia di quella della fedeltà -quindi corna- sia delle altre.
> ...


Per quel che mi riguarda ti spieghi benissimo.
Scusa se non mi sono presentata subito. 
Sono Chiara e coltivo amicizie particolari extraconiugali.
Anch'io rifletto sulla portata del tradimento sessuale e sulle terribili conseguenze a cui esso può portare. Basti pensare ai recenti fatti di cronaca. 
A mio avviso l'aspetto sessuale del tradimento dovrebbe essere il meno importante, ma diventa il più rilevante quando il tradito non ama veramente.


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> A mio avviso l'aspetto sessuale del tradimento dovrebbe essere il meno importante, ma diventa il più rilevante quando il tradito non ama veramente.



Dici? Pensi che se il tradito amasse davvero l'aspetto sessuale sarebbe meno massacrante? 
Puoi spiegare meglio il tuo pensiero per favore?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Dici? Pensi che se il tradito amasse davvero l'aspetto sessuale sarebbe meno massacrante?
> Puoi spiegare meglio il tuo pensiero per favore?


Certo, ma considera che ti fornisco  una visone condizionata dalla mia indole libertina.
Per me la cosa più importante è che il coniuge non venga meno al suo ruolo all'interno della coppia e della famiglia: abdicare al proprio dovere di marito/ moglie e padre/madre per qualsiasi motivo che non sia dovuto a patologie è a mio avviso il vero tradimento. 
Se amo il mio coniuge mantengo il mio ruolo accanto a lui, lo rispetto, lo aiuto, lo capisco  e lo assisto nelle sue debolezze se lui me lo chiede.
Non mi impongo, non limito la sua libertà.
Ho fiducia nella sua capacità di gestirsela.

Per questo non soffro se decide di farsi qualche scopata extra.
Perchè lo amo e ho fiducia che saprà darle il giusto peso, e non la anteporrà alla sua famiglia.


----------



## evergreen (13 Agosto 2010)

senza speranza...il tradimento fisico e' uguale al disamorameneto...e' devestante. inficia l'autostima di entrambi e per dimenticarci ...ci buttiamo tra le braccia di chiunque scambiando lucciole per lanterne..le donne stanno peggio perche' nn sempre cascano con persone oneste..come magari quello che hanno lasciato!!! e rido quando si trovano scopate e mollate!!


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Certo, ma considera che ti fornisco  una visone condizionata dalla mia indole libertina.
> Per me la cosa più importante è che il coniuge non venga meno al suo ruolo all'interno della coppia e della famiglia: abdicare al proprio dovere di marito/ moglie e padre/madre per qualsiasi motivo che non sia dovuto a patologie è a mio avviso il vero tradimento.
> Se amo il mio coniuge mantengo il mio ruolo accanto a lui, lo rispetto, lo aiuto, lo capisco  e lo assisto nelle sue debolezze se lui me lo chiede.
> Non mi impongo, non limito la sua libertà.
> ...


mah...  fu tanto tempo fa, frequentavo un uomo ma ci ritenevamo liberi di andare con altri... gli volevo molto bene. Una volta mi raccontò di una donna... non dissi nulla, ma mi dovetti appoggiare al muro per vincere il giramento di testa e il morso allo stomaco.
Faceva male cmq.


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Agosto 2010)

evergreen ha detto:


> senza speranza...il tradimento fisico e' uguale al disamorameneto...e' devestante. inficia l'autostima di entrambi e per dimenticarci ...ci buttiamo tra le braccia di chiunque scambiando lucciole per lanterne..le donne stanno peggio perche' nn sempre cascano con persone oneste..come magari quello che hanno lasciato!!! e rido quando si trovano scopate e mollate!!



Ridi?
A me sembrano tutte storie molto tristi. Mi sa che ho perso la capacità di riderci su.
Immagino però che tu abbia i tuoi buoni motivi.


----------



## evergreen (13 Agosto 2010)

certo...la vendetta della vita e' questa :cascare nell'errore che quello che abbiamo sia poco o troppo stretto  e cerchiamo di piu' , un'emozione,una citta', una persona...quello che abbiamo nn ci basta , ne' le esperienze avute ci insegnano ad accontentarci  .... vogliamo danzare ancora a piedi nudi ... e c'e' sempre un paraculo/a che se ne approfitta  e poi ci manda a cagare...erido perche' veniamo sempre vendicati da qualcun'altro!!! ...


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Agosto 2010)

evergreen ha detto:


> certo...la vendetta della vita e' questa :cascare nell'errore che quello che abbiamo sia poco o troppo stretto  e cerchiamo di piu' , un'emozione,una citta', una persona...quello che abbiamo nn ci basta , ne' le esperienze avute ci insegnano ad accontentarci  .... vogliamo danzare ancora a piedi nudi ... e c'e' sempre un paraculo/a che se ne approfitta  e poi ci manda a cagare...erido perche' veniamo sempre vendicati da qualcun'altro!!! ...



Continua a sembrarmi una cosa molto triste, da entrambe le parti, anche per quella colpevole.
Che ti devo dire, vedo le cose molto buie.

Conosco persone che non hanno mai tradito e che non tradiranno mai al 99.99999999%

Ma si dice che addirittura la maggioranza delle persone tradisca (statistiche varie).
Pensare a questa marea nera di sofferenza già palese o che deve ancora scoppiare mi mette angoscia.


----------



## evergreen (13 Agosto 2010)

sono daccordo con te...ma purtroppo e' cosi'..!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Agosto 2010)

Io e mia moglie ce lo siamo detti da sempre che prima o poi una scopatina extra ci sarebbe scappata o a me o a lei (o ad entrambi).
Ciò che mi ha realmente devastao nel suo tradimento è stato il fatto che da anni non mostrava per me alcuna passione, mentre mi disse che di 'sto tizio si era innamorata sul serio.
Io ero in un periodo particolarmente difficile, mal sopportavo ormai la sua relativa distanza (sesso sempre presente e soddisfacente..... in partocolare per lei) e sentirmi sentimentalmente sostituito da un piffero di 14 più giovane di me mi ha distrutto. 
La scopata?
Beh, prima che il senso di abbandono mi devastasse del tutto, le fui pure complice, anzi, le offrii, se avesse voluto, la mia complicità per poter portare avanti la sua storia, chiaramente risolvendo la nostra.
Purtroppo ero già troppo indebolito, e finii nella disperazione.
Intendo dire, comunque, che il detto rimane per me universalmente valido: _"'Na lavàda e 'na sciugàda e l'è tànt 'me gnànca 'véla druàda"._


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> La cosa più importante per il poeta è la forma, non tanto il contenuto dei suoi scritti. La poesia viene interpretata da noi lettori a causa dei nostri limiti interpretativi, scusate il bisticcio.
> Ci soffermiamo ai contenuti, perchè sono la parte più facile da leggere, interiorizzare e intuire, per noi.
> Perchè cerchiamo delle risposte.
> Perchè siamo interessati alla "storia".
> ...


O.T. dico O.T. perché è un pensiero che mi viene spesso e che raramente ho espresso e che non è riferito specificatamente al tuo scritto e, sia chiaro, non contesto né te né quello che hai scritto.
Trovo buffo come si fanno certe affermazioni con sicurezza su cose su cui critici si confrontano da secoli.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io e mia moglie ce lo siamo detti da sempre che prima o poi una scopatina extra ci sarebbe scappata o a me o a lei (o ad entrambi).
> Ciò che mi ha realmente devastao nel suo tradimento è stato il fatto che da anni non mostrava per me alcuna passione, mentre mi disse che di 'sto tizio si era innamorata sul serio.
> Io ero in un periodo particolarmente difficile, mal sopportavo ormai la sua relativa distanza (sesso sempre presente e soddisfacente..... in partocolare per lei) e sentirmi sentimentalmente sostituito da un piffero di 14 più giovane di me mi ha distrutto.
> La scopata?
> ...


Vedere che lei preferisce un altro ci devasta.
Magari tutte le donne fossero con il buon senso e l'affabilità della Matraini...
Ha ragione lei comunque...
Alce, le donne, hanno una componente irrazionale altissima, tu puoi sbregarti per loro e non ottenere nulla in cambio, e poi vedere la donna per cui ti sei sbregato, farsi in quattro per il primo stupido che le passa vicino.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Per quel che mi riguarda ti spieghi benissimo.
> Scusa se non mi sono presentata subito.
> Sono Chiara e coltivo amicizie particolari extraconiugali.
> Anch'io rifletto sulla portata del tradimento sessuale e sulle terribili conseguenze a cui esso può portare. Basti pensare ai recenti fatti di cronaca.
> A mio avviso l'aspetto sessuale del tradimento dovrebbe essere il meno importante, ma diventa il più rilevante quando il tradito non ama veramente.


L'aspetto sessuale è il meno rilevante teoricamente, ma in realtà...è un altro paio di maniche.
Perché se si è stati traditi per amore è terribile, ma se si è stati traditi solo per sesso ci si domanda come si sia potuto far soffrire per qualcosa che, non coinvolgendo i sentimenti, era forse più facilmente evitabile.
Ammesso che il sesso sia mai solo sesso.
In ogni caso anche l'avventura di una sera porta delle conseguenze (vedi G.a.S) e se non si ha saputo dire di no vuol dire che l'amore per l'atro aveva qualche falla.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> mah...  fu tanto tempo fa, frequentavo un uomo ma ci ritenevamo liberi di andare con altri... gli volevo molto bene. Una volta mi raccontò di una donna... non dissi nulla, ma mi dovetti appoggiare al muro per vincere il giramento di testa e il morso allo stomaco.
> Faceva male cmq.


Ma io non ho detto che bisogna dirselo, confessarselo.
A mio avviso quella del tuo compagno fu una grossa leggerezza.

E' successo anche a me: qualcuno ha cercato di insinuare dubbi sulla fedeltà di mio marito. Questa persona mi ha telefonato il mese scorso più di una volta.
Io non dò adito alle cose che mi dicono gli altri: guardo lui.
Mi ama, mi desidera, non sembra diverso.
Con nostra figlia è presente.
Se anche fosse successo, cosa è cambiato per me?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Certo, ma considera che ti fornisco una visone condizionata dalla mia indole libertina.
> Per me la cosa più importante è che il coniuge non venga meno al suo ruolo all'interno della coppia e della famiglia: abdicare al proprio dovere di marito/ moglie e padre/madre per qualsiasi motivo che non sia dovuto a patologie è a mio avviso il vero tradimento.
> Se amo il mio coniuge mantengo il mio ruolo accanto a lui, lo rispetto, lo aiuto, lo capisco e lo assisto nelle sue debolezze se lui me lo chiede.
> Non mi impongo, non limito la sua libertà.
> ...


Guarda che te la racconti proprio alla grande ...sia per quanto riguarda te, sia ipotizzando tradimenti di tuo marito.
Se hai interesse, esplicito.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *L'aspetto sessuale è il meno rilevante teoricamente, ma in realtà...è un altro paio di maniche*.
> Perché se si è stati traditi per amore è terribile, ma se si è stati traditi solo per sesso ci si domanda come si sia potuto far soffrire per qualcosa che, non coinvolgendo i sentimenti, era forse più facilmente evitabile.
> Ammesso che il sesso sia mai solo sesso.
> In ogni caso anche l'avventura di una sera porta delle conseguenze (vedi G.a.S) e se non si ha saputo dire di no vuol dire che l'amore per l'atro aveva qualche falla.



E' vero. Considerando il genere umano nella sua generalità.
La maggior parte delle persone non sopporta questo genere di dolore, o meglio... arriva a sopportarlo col tempo, magari anche ad accantonarlo.
Non sono così indifferente da non vedere la realtà: si tratta di ferite gravi.

Non ho gli strumenti socio-psicologici per fare delle ipotesi sul perchè siamo così fragili riguardo il tradimento sessuale, ma penso che se la sessualità della donna fosse considerata meno "sacra" magari si vivrebbe la cosa con meno angoscia. E' solo una mia ipotesi, naturalmente.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque la si voglia vedere il tradimento coinvolge per forza di cose la famiglia, come del resto tutte le problematiche serie della coppia.
> l'atmosfera che si respira in casa avvolge tutti coloro che la abitano.
> se poi vogliamo prendere in esame il tradimento del quale nulla si sa ...è sempre sul filo del rasoio esposto al rischio in qualsiasi momento.
> non metto in dubbio che una donna rimanga una buona madre , ma la responsabilità di un evento pericoloso per la famiglia ci sono .
> senza condanne, senza giudizi...qui si tratta di consapevolezze


Vero!
Dopo una botta di allegria, il mio umore positivo si è sempre riflesso dentro la famiglia, come il mio avvilimento quando non ce stanno le botte. Ergo?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma io non ho detto che bisogna dirselo, confessarselo.
> A mio avviso quella del tuo compagno fu una grossa leggerezza.
> 
> E' successo anche a me: qualcuno ha cercato di insinuare dubbi sulla fedeltà di mio marito. Questa persona mi ha telefonato il mese scorso più di una volta.
> ...


Niente è pensa solo alla figura di merda che ti faresti agli occhi di tuo marito, se lui scopre che dai più adito a chiacchere di comari di provincia, che non a lui. 
Fai come me: credi solo a ciò che vedi con tuoi occhi e senti con tue orecchie. Tuo marito è un uomo molto fortunato.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E' vero. Considerando il genere umano nella sua generalità.
> La maggior parte delle persone non sopporta questo genere di dolore, o meglio... arriva a sopportarlo col tempo, magari anche ad accantonarlo.
> Non sono così indifferente da non vedere la realtà: si tratta di ferite gravi.
> 
> Non ho gli strumenti socio-psicologici per fare delle ipotesi sul perchè siamo così fragili riguardo il tradimento sessuale, ma penso che se la sessualità della donna fosse considerata meno "sacra" magari si vivrebbe la cosa con meno angoscia. E' solo una mia ipotesi, naturalmente.


Non c'entra la sessualità femminile o maschile.
Tu la immagini diversa perché non ne sei toccata o vuoi rimuovere le conseguenze che vivresti se la conoscessi.
Tu ti sei creata un mondo dove tutto funziona, ma è un mondo fragile.


----------



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero!
> Dopo una botta di allegria, il mio umore positivo si è sempre riflesso dentro la famiglia, come il mio avvilimento quando non ce stanno le botte. Ergo?


ergo ti si confaceva una bella vita da scapolo con tutte le botte di allegria che volevi , senza una famiglia che ti incupiva.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stai dicendo una cosa diversa da quella che dico io.
> Certo che travolge la famiglia non ci sono dubbi. Quello che intendevo è che non c'è bisogno di sputtanare (uso il termine che ha usato il conte) il partner davanti ai figli.
> Certo che i figli percepiscono la tensione, percepiscono che c'è un disagio e che c'è un problema ma non per questo devono essere messi al corrente dei "dettagli" del problema.
> Ho sempre pensato che se un giorno io e mio marito ci lasciassimo per qualsiasi motivo i nostri figli dovrebbero mantenere l'idea del proprio padre e della propria madre intipendentemente dalla motivazione della loro separazione.
> ...


Semplice tu ami e stimi tuo marito.
Credimi è la madre che "insegna" ai figli ad amare il proprio padre. Se la madre non stima il marito, insegna ai figli...
" Si si, to papà....un povero cane, cosa vuoi che sia!".


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2010)

Comunque non capisco il risentimento per un contratto che nessuno costringe a firmare.
E tanto meno comprendo l'odio nei confronti del matrimonio religioso che è una libera scelta all'interno di un'altra libera scelta.
Se due persone non si riconoscono nella Chiesa non capisco perché abbiano scelto quel matrimonio.


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Agosto 2010)

Quanti qua dentro, traditi o traditori, stanno davvero riuscendo  a continuare la propria storia con un decente grado di serenità? Quanti ci stanno provando ma il dolore è troppo cocente? Quanti si stanno trovando meglio da soli?

Quanti conoscete che si sono separati "solo" perchè non c'era più amore/rispetto/intimità/confidenza? E anche qui, si riesce ad andare avanti senza sentirsi falliti dentro?

Sono vere domande, non sto cercando di dimostrare nulla nè ho una opinione di cui voglio convincere chicchessia. 
Quante possibilità ha un matrimonio di andare avanti, o di fallire...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non c'entra la sessualità femminile o maschile.
> Tu la immagini diversa perché non ne sei toccata o vuoi rimuovere le conseguenze che vivresti se la conoscessi.
> Tu ti sei creata un mondo dove tutto funziona, ma è un mondo fragile.


Eppure quando io e contessa, vediamo sto mondo girare...come due scienziati pazzi saltiamo per il laboratorio...esclamando..." Funzionaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....Funzionaaaaaaaaaaaa".


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Comunque non capisco il risentimento per un contratto che nessuno costringe a firmare.
> E tanto meno comprendo l'odio nei confronti del matrimonio religioso che è una libera scelta all'interno di un'altra libera scelta.
> Se due persone non si riconoscono nella Chiesa non capisco perché abbiano scelto quel matrimonio.


Sapessi...cosa non sono i condizionamenti sociali..eh?
Di noi poveri esseri involuti...


----------



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sapessi...cosa non sono i condizionamenti sociali..eh?
> Di noi poveri esseri involuti...


che lagna:singleeye:


----------



## Kid (13 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Quanti qua dentro, traditi o traditori, stanno davvero riuscendo  a continuare la propria storia con un decente grado di serenità? Quanti ci stanno provando ma il dolore è troppo cocente? Quanti si stanno trovando meglio da soli?
> 
> Quanti conoscete che si sono separati "solo" perchè non c'era più amore/rispetto/intimità/confidenza? E anche qui, si riesce ad andare avanti senza sentirsi falliti dentro?
> 
> ...



E' molto che non scrivo qui dentro, ma seguendo questo interessante thread e in particolare questo tuo post, non posso esimermi dal risponderti.

La mia storia è lunga, ma in breve sappi che prima io ho tradito mia moglie, poi lei ha tradito me.

Ho un bimbo di 4 anni e mezzo e a Marzo sarò nuovamente padre (grazie in anticipo per i complimenti che sono certo mi farete... ).

Ti posso dare un mio parere: si può andare avanti, si può superare tutto il dolore, ma paradossalmente non si può nè dimenticare nè perdonare.

Come quando subisci una ferita, col tempo non senti più il dolore, ma ogni volta che vedi la cicatrice ti ricordi quanto ti bruciava e come te l'eri procurata... figurati avere una cicatrice sul cuore.

Devo dire che mia moglie l'ha superato meglio di me, forse perchè le donne sanno essere più forti in questi frangenti, chissà...

Sta di fatto che stiamo ancora insieme e continuiamo a fare progetti come ogni coppia sposata, ma da parte mia c'è una disincantata malinconia di fondo che temo mi accompagnerà per sempre.

"Non può essere mai come ieri, mai più la stessa gloria. Su vieni e riabbracciami, se ti ho perso è stato solo per un attimo" cantavano Venuti e la Consoli... mi trovo d'accordo con loro.

In bocca al lupo


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ergo ti si confaceva una bella vita da scapolo con tutte le botte di allegria che volevi , senza una famiglia che ti incupiva.


Ehm, ho solo cercato di unire: l'utile con il dilettevole no?
Ma ammetto sincerissimamente, credevo fosse na roba, poi ne ho vissuta un'altra. Colpa mia mi sono fatto troppe aspettative, poi mi sono detto, ma è tutto qua? Speta mi!!
Se nella vita non avessi "osato", sarei una larva di uomo oggi.
Insomma che uomo sarei stato senza una donna in casa?
Ma sai tu come ho portato in casa una bellissima moglie, come il mio punteggio nei confronti delle altre donne è aumentato?
Non ci avrei mai creduto.
Ah ma ha una bella moglie, quindi non è affatto lo sfigato che sembra a primo acchito
Non è la famiglia che mi incupisce, è la noiosità del quotidiano no? Insomma dai staccare la spina con qualche mattana...
Quelli che non si danno alle mattane, invecchiano presto e per niente. A che pro?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> E' molto che non scrivo qui dentro, ma seguendo questo interessante thread e in particolare questo tuo post, non posso esimermi dal risponderti.
> 
> La mia storia è lunga, ma in breve sappi che prima io ho tradito mia moglie, poi lei ha tradito me.
> 
> ...


Auguri! 


Credo che per te (per voi) sia passato troppo poco tempo per poter avere una prospettiva che consenta il perdono, il perdono (per me) può venire solo da una prospettiva distante che ridimensioni gli eventi e permetta di vederli in un quadro di circostanze e ...piccolissimi...


----------



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2010)

rigate diritti !
un grande augurio di buona vita al piccolino e pure al fratello che lo accoglie


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Agosto 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> E' molto che non scrivo qui dentro, ma seguendo questo interessante thread e in particolare questo tuo post, non posso esimermi dal risponderti.
> 
> La mia storia è lunga, ma in breve sappi che prima io ho tradito mia moglie, poi lei ha tradito me.
> 
> ...



Congratulazioni di cuore!
E dico di cuore perchè ho letto molto di te, quindi posso dire di conoscere un pò quel che hai messo di te su questo forum.

Congratulazioni, spero davvero davvero che stiate bene, meglio, sempre meglio.
Nonostante quello che tu scrivi, che non è certo incoraggiante  ti auguro di dimostrare a te stesso che le cose possono essere migliori di quel che pensi.

In bocca al lupo anche a te...

A me, a noi, il lupo ci sta divorando.


----------



## Kid (13 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> rigate diritti !
> un grande augurio di buona vita al piccolino e pure al fratello che lo accoglie



Da parte mia tranquilla, per quanto mi riguarda il mi otradimento è stata una botta di vita... al contrario!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> E' molto che non scrivo qui dentro, ma seguendo questo interessante thread e in particolare questo tuo post, non posso esimermi dal risponderti.
> 
> La mia storia è lunga, ma in breve sappi che prima io ho tradito mia moglie, poi lei ha tradito me.
> 
> ...


E io penso che questa malinconia, ti porterà a provarci ancora con le altre a nastro. Kid, guardami negli occhi eh? So vecio del mestiere. Ricorda che tu per primo hai offerto a lei la gloriosissima possibilità di renderti la pariglia. Non lei ha tradito per prima, ma tu. :up:
Vedrai che crescendo e maturando come uomo, un giorno ti guarderai indietro e ti dirai, ma in che cagade mi sono perso.
Ecco ora il secondo figlio ti darà molto su cui pensare no?
Vedi Kid, io non posso soffrire per certe cose, dato che come Alce, le dò per scontate. Ogni donna mi ha sempre fatto capire questo: " Occhio eh? Che se voglio, te la faccio sotto il naso!".
Ma non generalizzo, parlo solo di quelle con cui ho avuto a che fare, del resto, le altre che non sono così, non destano in me il benchè minimo interesse.


----------



## Iris (13 Agosto 2010)

Auguri Kid...
Infatti, no..dopo un tradimento non è più la stessa cosa.
Finisce l'età dell'innocenza...
Sia per chi ha tradito, sia per chi l'ha subito il tradimento, il rapporto cambia. 
Sono anni che frequento questo forum, e sempre ho letto strascichi lunghi pesanti e dolorosi in seguito ad un tradimento.
La ricostruzione del rapporto può avvenire, ma è impresa ardua.


----------



## Kid (13 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Congratulazioni di cuore!
> E dico di cuore perchè ho letto molto di te, quindi posso dire di conoscere un pò quel che hai messo di te su questo forum.
> 
> Congratulazioni, spero davvero davvero che stiate bene, meglio, sempre meglio.
> ...


Il lupo è stato il mio avatar per lungo tempo.... 

Stiamo sempre attenti a difenderci dai lupi che stanno là fuori, per poi accorgerci tutto di un colpo che il lupo lo abbiamo in casa o peggio ancora, il lupo stà dentro di noi...

Non vorrei far uscire u nmessaggio negativo dal mio post, dico solo che un trauma del genere lascia delle cicatrici che non si possono non vedere... di contro invece la coppia diventa più responsabile e sincera.


----------



## Iris (13 Agosto 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Da parte mia tranquilla, per quanto mi riguarda il mi otradimento è stata una botta di vita... al contrario!


 
Il il tradimento di Kid è stato logorante per tutto il forum


----------



## Kid (13 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Il il tradimento di Kid è stato logorante per tutto il forum



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (13 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Se l'amicizia particolare con un'altra persona rende il traditore più sereno (sia esso il marito o la moglie) in famiglia si respirerà un'aria di serenità.


 ah ah!certo, lo  consigliano tutti!! per respirare aria serena farsi l'amante! è per il bene di tutti, figli compresi!!:rotfl:
ma vi rendete conto delle scuse che si trovano pur di non farsi menate??


----------



## Kid (13 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E io penso che questa malinconia, ti porterà a provarci ancora con le altre a nastro. Kid, guardami negli occhi eh? So vecio del mestiere. Ricorda che tu per primo hai offerto a lei la gloriosissima possibilità di renderti la pariglia. Non lei ha tradito per prima, ma tu. :up:
> Vedrai che crescendo e maturando come uomo, un giorno ti guarderai indietro e ti dirai, ma in che cagade mi sono perso.
> Ecco ora il secondo figlio ti darà molto su cui pensare no?
> Vedi Kid, io non posso soffrire per certe cose, dato che come Alce, le dò per scontate. Ogni donna mi ha sempre fatto capire questo: " Occhio eh? Che se voglio, te la faccio sotto il naso!".
> Ma non generalizzo, parlo solo di quelle con cui ho avuto a che fare, del resto, le altre che non sono così, non destano in me il benchè minimo interesse.



Fidati Conte, la tentazione di ricascarci l'ho avuta e ho avuto anche le possibilità ma... niente da fare, sono troppo emotivo, non riesco a fingere, verrei scoperto subito e ne soffrirei ancora.... non ne ho voglia onestamente!


----------



## Iris (13 Agosto 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Fidati Conte, la tentazione di ricascarci l'ho avuta e ho avuto anche le possibilità ma... niente da fare, sono troppo emotivo, non riesco a fingere, verrei scoperto subito e ne soffrirei ancora.... non ne ho voglia onestamente!


 
Neanche noi..non è roba per Kid!!!!!:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Il il tradimento di Kid è stato logorante per tutto il forum


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (13 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Neanche noi..non è roba per Kid!!!!!:carneval:



Madre natura si è divertita con me... mi ha fatto donnaiolo, ma non mi ha dato la capacità di gestirle le donne! :mexican:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ah ah!certo, lo  consigliano tutti!! per respirare aria serena farsi l'amante! è per il bene di tutti, figli compresi!!:rotfl:
> ma vi rendete conto delle scuse che si trovano pur di non farsi menate??


Ma che consigli e consigli.....io non consiglio niente a nessuno.

Prendo atto. Sono empirica, non mi stancherò mai di dirlo.
Sperimento, vedo se l'esperimento mi è utile, altrimenti lo scarto.


----------



## Angel (13 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Auguri Kid...
> Infatti, no..dopo un tradimento non è più la stessa cosa.
> Finisce l'età dell'innocenza...
> Sia per chi ha tradito, sia per chi l'ha subito il tradimento, il rapporto cambia.
> ...


Moolto ardua e non sempre va a buon fine purtroppo :unhappy:


Auguroni Kid :up: anche da parte mia


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Agosto 2010)

Congratulazioni Kid...

e bentornato dalle vacanze!


----------



## Kid (13 Agosto 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Moolto ardua e non sempre va a buon fine purtroppo :unhappy:
> 
> 
> Auguroni Kid :up: anche da parte mia


----------



## Iris (13 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma che consigli e consigli.....io non consiglio niente a nessuno.
> 
> Prendo atto. Sono empirica, non mi stancherò mai di dirlo.
> Sperimento, vedo se l'esperimento mi è utile, altrimenti lo scarto.


 
Non è che per trovare il caxo giusto, li devi provare tutti!!!

Ora mi arriva una segnalazione, ma almeno sarà per cognizione di causa!!!!:carneval:


----------



## Kid (13 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Congratulazioni Kid...
> 
> e bentornato dalle vacanze!


A dire il vero mi ero preso una vacanza dal forum... in vacanza vera ci vado la prossima settimana.


----------



## Abigail (13 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma che consigli e consigli.....io non consiglio niente a nessuno.
> 
> Prendo atto. Sono empirica, non mi stancherò mai di dirlo.
> Sperimento, vedo se l'esperimento mi è utile, altrimenti lo scarto.


e chi si riferiva a te?
Hai fatto un'affermazione ,per me molto discutibile, e io ci ho fatto la battuta.
Comprì?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Non è che per trovare il caxo giusto, li devi provare tutti!!!
> 
> Ora mi arriva una segnalazione, ma almeno sarà per cognizione di causa!!!!:carneval:


Non preoccuparti, io non segnalo negativamente le opinioni, solo la maleducazione.

Certo che no, c'è una pre-selezione ovviamente!


----------



## Abigail (13 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> *Non è che per trovare il caxo giusto, li devi provare tutti!!!
> *
> Ora mi arriva una segnalazione, ma almeno sarà per cognizione di causa!!!!:carneval:


:carneval::carneval::carneval: se è' per la serenità della famiglia, pour quoi pas?


----------



## Iris (13 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non preoccuparti, io non segnalo negativamente le opinioni, solo la maleducazione.
> 
> Certo che no, c'è una pre-selezione ovviamente!


E ora mi dici come fai le preselezioni....non ci puoi lasciare così nel dubbio.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Il lupo è stato il mio avatar per lungo tempo....
> 
> Stiamo sempre attenti a difenderci dai lupi che stanno là fuori, per poi accorgerci tutto di un colpo che il lupo lo abbiamo in casa o peggio ancora, il lupo stà dentro di noi...
> 
> Non vorrei far uscire u nmessaggio negativo dal mio post, dico solo che un trauma del genere lascia delle cicatrici che non si possono non vedere... di contro invece la coppia diventa più responsabile e sincera.


Certo. Benissimo!:up::up::up:
E se era falsa, si rompe.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ah ah!certo, lo  consigliano tutti!! per respirare aria serena farsi l'amante! è per il bene di tutti, figli compresi!!:rotfl:
> ma vi rendete conto delle scuse che si trovano pur di non farsi menate??


Hai mai avuto un amante che ti faccia felice come na pazza?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Fidati Conte, la tentazione di ricascarci l'ho avuta e ho avuto anche le possibilità ma... niente da fare, sono troppo emotivo, non riesco a fingere, verrei scoperto subito e ne soffrirei ancora.... non ne ho voglia onestamente!


Non sei di noi libertini.
Allora lascia perdere e vedi di non flirtare a casaccio. 
Unica soluzione è tenerti distante dalle situazioni pericolose, perchè da come ti leggo, se tu incroci la tipa sbagliata, lei ti ghermisce senza neanche che tu te ne renda conto. Quando qualcuna ti fa il filo, dillo subito a tua moglie e vedrai che lei ti dice cosa fare. Non scherzare mai con il fuoco. 
Per me sei ancora giovane e inesperto. 
Per certe cose ci vuole un cinismo da brividi, e tanto, tanto, tanto,....egoismo!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> E ora mi dici come fai le preselezioni....non ci puoi lasciare così nel dubbio.



Innanzitutto misuro...

...il grado di originalità (o di banalità, fa lo stesso):mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non preoccuparti, io non segnalo negativamente le opinioni, solo la maleducazione.
> 
> Certo che no, c'è una pre-selezione ovviamente!


E con l'esperienza si diventa estremamente selettivi.
Poi si tirano do somme e se fa...i...conti:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Agosto 2010)

Un atteggiamento del tipo della nostra Matraini non sarebbe passibile di certe argomentazioni nel caso che il tradimento venisse praticato quale fuga da una condizione di disagio. Difficilmente se uno trova il "paradiso" fuori poi sopporta meglio l'"inferno" in casa. Anzi!

Ma nel caso di una persona che normalmente viva una situazione famigliare serena, abbia un buon rapporto con il proprio partner e - importante - con sè stessa, ecco che l'eventuale contatto con l'esterno anche in termini sessuali, se appagante e sereno, non può portare altro che ulteriore serenità all'ambiente domestico, questo dato che per quanto la vita quotidiana possa essere appagante e tranquilla non è certo mai priva di piccole e grandi tensioni. Non potendosi sempre sfogare all'interno, queste a volte possono trovare sfogo attraverso esperienze esterne. Serve però o grande capacità di nascondere e secretare, oppure grande complicità di coppia. Soprattutto, però, tanta, tanta stabilità interiore.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> E ora mi dici come fai le preselezioni....non ci puoi lasciare così nel dubbio.


Iris ferma.
Tu non sei un'iniziata.
Chiara non rispondere, ti prego, che poi viene sventata tutta la storia della piramide.
Iris, credimi, anche noi libertini, abbiamo le nostre rules.
E chi infrange una rules, viene bannato a vita dal circolo.
Non possiamo rischiare.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ah ah!certo, lo consigliano tutti!! per respirare aria serena farsi l'amante! è per il bene di tutti, figli compresi!!:rotfl:
> ma vi rendete conto delle scuse che si trovano pur di non farsi menate??


Parlo per me non riesco a fare un discorso in generale.
Le menate ce le si fà comunque ma non riesco a dare torto a Chiara. In questi due anni ho avuto un sacco di problemi, ho dovuto superare un lutto pesante per me, momenti di ansia forte e altri casini. Lui era il mio posto felice. Quando stavo con lui non esisteva più la mia vita i problemi c'era solo l'euforia, le risate, il sesso. Non dovevo parlargli dei miei problemi e lui non parlava dei suoi. Chiudavamo due porte e vivevamo un paio d'ore in un mondo tutto nostro.
Non credo avrei superato in questo modo questi due anni senza di lui.
A casa c'erano i bambini, ai quali non potevo far pesare i miei momenti bui, la casa da mandare avanti, il lavoro la vita quotidiana, ecc. 
Avevo bisogno di un posto tutto mio e lui era questo.
Tutti hanno notato il mio cambiamento, l'allegria la felicità. Bè c'è adirittura chi dice che io sia diventato più bella e per una che sa di non avere nella bellezza la qualità migliore è tutto dire.
Queste non sono giustificazioni al mio tradimento questa è la realtà, di chi conoscendomi da anni e non sapendo assolutamente niente, ha visto. I bambini lasciamoli fuori. come faccio di tutto per crescerli sereni lontani da qualunque mio problema lì ho tenuti lontani dal mio segreto.
Loro sono e restano per me una "cosa" a parte.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Un atteggiamento del tipo della nostra Matraini non sarebbe passibile di certe argomentazioni nel caso che il tradimento venisse praticato quale fuga da una condizione di disagio. Difficilmente se uno trova il "paradiso" fuori poi sopporta meglio l'"inferno" in casa. Anzi!
> 
> Ma nel caso di una persona che normalmente viva una situazione famigliare serena, abbia un buon rapporto con il proprio partner e - importante - con sè stessa, ecco che l'eventuale contatto con l'esterno anche in termini sessuali, se appagante e sereno, non può portare altro che ulteriore serenità all'ambiente domestico, questo dato che per quanto la vita quotidiana possa essere appagante e tranquilla non è certo mai priva di piccole e grandi tensioni. Non potendosi sempre sfogare all'interno, queste a volte possono trovare sfogo attraverso esperienze esterne. Serve però o grande capacità di nascondere e secretare, oppure grande complicità di coppia. Soprattutto, però, tanta, tanta stabilità interiore.


basta seguire le rules.
Siamo inflessibili con quelle che vediamo sbaragliare.
Ci sono perfino delle cretine, che dato che sono in rotta con l'amante di turno, vanno a mostrarsi affrante dal marito.
Inammissibile.
Nel nostro mondo quando la moglie fa la triste e dice:
" Ho bisogno di ritrovare me stessa!", sappiamo già cosa c'è sotto. 
Nel nostro mondo ci si protegge l'un con l'altro.
Obiettivo?
Salvare i matrimoni, con qualsiasi mezzo.
Modo?
Far felice il coniuge.
Il fine giustifica i mezzi.

E chi non ci sta...mangi la mandragola!


----------



## Nocciola (13 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Un atteggiamento del tipo della nostra Matraini non sarebbe passibile di certe argomentazioni nel caso che il tradimento venisse praticato quale fuga da una condizione di disagio. Difficilmente se uno trova il "paradiso" fuori poi sopporta meglio l'"inferno" in casa. Anzi!
> 
> Ma nel caso di una persona che normalmente viva una situazione famigliare serena, abbia un buon rapporto con il proprio partner e - importante - con sè stessa, ecco che l'eventuale contatto con l'esterno anche in termini sessuali, se appagante e sereno, non può portare altro che ulteriore serenità all'ambiente domestico, questo dato che per quanto la vita quotidiana possa essere appagante e tranquilla non è certo mai priva di piccole e grandi tensioni. Non potendosi sempre sfogare all'interno, queste a volte possono trovare sfogo attraverso esperienze esterne. Serve però o grande capacità di nascondere e secretare, oppure grande complicità di coppia. Soprattutto, però, tanta, tanta stabilità interiore.


Hai detto quello che volevo dire io ma decisamente moglio meglio :up:


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai detto quello che volevo dire io ma decisamente *moglio* meglio :up:


Ne sono *moglio* felice :carneval:

:rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Un atteggiamento del tipo della nostra Matraini non sarebbe passibile di certe argomentazioni nel caso che il tradimento venisse praticato quale fuga da una condizione di disagio. Difficilmente se uno trova il "paradiso" fuori poi sopporta meglio l'"inferno" in casa. Anzi!
> 
> Ma nel caso di una persona che normalmente viva una situazione famigliare serena, abbia un buon rapporto con il proprio partner e - importante - con sè stessa, ecco che l'eventuale contatto con l'esterno anche in termini sessuali, se appagante e sereno, non può portare altro che ulteriore serenità all'ambiente domestico, questo dato che per quanto la vita quotidiana possa essere appagante e tranquilla non è certo mai priva di piccole e grandi tensioni. Non potendosi sempre sfogare all'interno, queste a volte possono trovare sfogo attraverso esperienze esterne. Serve però o grande capacità di nascondere e secretare, oppure grande complicità di coppia. Soprattutto, però, tanta, tanta stabilità interiore.


Dici bene, Alce.

Per prima cosa bisogna capire quale "molla" ha portato al tradimento, nel PROPRIO caso specifico. Ci vuole capacità di introspezione, di lettura interiore, capacità di non mentire a sè stessi. 
Contano le esperienze vissute e quelle che ci si è negate e i motivi di quella negazione. 
Conta la propria visione del matrimonio e dei rapporti in generale.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ne sono *moglio* felice :carneval:
> 
> :rotfl:


 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Se non riesco a scrivere le parole corrette figurati i concetti....sono messa proprio male!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parlo per me non riesco a fare un discorso in generale.
> Le menate ce le si fà comunque ma non riesco a dare torto a Chiara. In questi due anni ho avuto un sacco di problemi, ho dovuto superare un lutto pesante per me, momenti di ansia forte e altri casini. Lui era il mio posto felice. Quando stavo con lui non esisteva più la mia vita i problemi c'era solo l'euforia, le risate, il sesso. Non dovevo parlargli dei miei problemi e lui non parlava dei suoi. Chiudavamo due porte e vivevamo un paio d'ore in un mondo tutto nostro.
> Non credo avrei superato in questo modo questi due anni senza di lui.
> A casa c'erano i bambini, ai quali non potevo far pesare i miei momenti bui, la casa da mandare avanti, il lavoro la vita quotidiana, ecc.
> ...



:applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## Iris (13 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Iris ferma.
> Tu non sei un'iniziata.
> Chiara non rispondere, ti prego, che poi viene sventata tutta la storia della piramide.
> Iris, credimi, anche noi libertini, abbiamo le nostre rules.
> ...


E mica lo sai!!!

Sul serio, non mi conosci...potrei anche io avere la mi piramide.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parlo per me non riesco a fare un discorso in generale.
> Le menate ce le si fà comunque ma non riesco a dare torto a Chiara. In questi due anni ho avuto un sacco di problemi, ho dovuto superare un lutto pesante per me, momenti di ansia forte e altri casini. Lui era il mio posto felice. Quando stavo con lui non esisteva più la mia vita i problemi c'era solo l'euforia, le risate, il sesso. Non dovevo parlargli dei miei problemi e lui non parlava dei suoi. Chiudavamo due porte e vivevamo un paio d'ore in un mondo tutto nostro.
> Non credo avrei superato in questo modo questi due anni senza di lui.
> A casa c'erano i bambini, ai quali non potevo far pesare i miei momenti bui, la casa da mandare avanti, il lavoro la vita quotidiana, ecc.
> ...


Tutto quello di cui io ora avrei bisogno e sento l'assoluta mancanza.:up::up::up:
Devo fare qualcosa...devo:up::up::up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Dici bene, Alce.
> 
> Per prima cosa bisogna capire quale "molla" ha portato al tradimento, nel PROPRIO caso specifico. Ci vuole capacità di introspezione, di lettura interiore, capacità di non mentire a sè stessi.
> Contano le esperienze vissute e quelle che ci si è negate e i motivi di quella negazione.
> Conta la propria visione del matrimonio e dei rapporti in generale.


Ripeto, conta anche la capacità di raccontarsela



farfalla ha detto:


> Parlo per me non riesco a fare un discorso in generale.
> Le menate ce le si fà comunque ma non riesco a dare torto a Chiara. In questi due anni ho avuto un sacco di problemi, ho dovuto superare un lutto pesante per me, momenti di ansia forte e altri casini. Lui era il mio posto felice. Quando stavo con lui non esisteva più la mia vita i problemi c'era solo l'euforia, le risate, il sesso. Non dovevo parlargli dei miei problemi e lui non parlava dei suoi. Chiudavamo due porte e vivevamo un paio d'ore in un mondo tutto nostro.
> Non credo avrei superato in questo modo questi due anni senza di lui.
> A casa c'erano i bambini, ai quali non potevo far pesare i miei momenti bui, la casa da mandare avanti, il lavoro la vita quotidiana, ecc.
> ...





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso:


Ed è qui dimostrato.


----------



## Iris (13 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> basta seguire le rules.
> Siamo inflessibili con quelle che vediamo sbaragliare.
> Ci sono perfino delle cretine, che dato che sono in rotta con l'amante di turno, vanno a mostrarsi affrante dal marito.
> Inammissibile.
> ...


Ma SIETE UN TENTE DI BENEFICIENZA!!!
E se uno si è stufato, e non lo vuole salvare il matrimonio? che fate, lo costringete?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> E mica lo sai!!!
> 
> Sul serio, non mi conosci...potrei anche io avere la mi piramide.


Impossibile: non sei più sposata.
Hai mollato la presa.
La piramide è una teoria che funziona solo tra sposati.
L'abbiamo elaborata per salvarci dai disastri della separazion.
La piramide è the dark syde of the marriage.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ripeto, conta anche la capacità di raccontarsela
> 
> 
> Ed è qui dimostrato.


Ma tu in questo modo fai il processo alle intenzioni.
Come fai a stabilire che una persona non ha una capacità di introspezione che le consente scelte lucide e consapevoli anche in situazioni come queste?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma tu in questo modo fai il processo alle intenzioni.
> Come fai a stabilire che una persona non ha una capacità di introspezione che le consente scelte lucide e consapevoli anche in situazioni come queste?


Vero, bisogna passarci per certe cose, eh?
Gli astemi non possono parlare del gusto del vino.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma tu in questo modo fai il processo alle intenzioni.
> Come fai a stabilire che una persona non ha una capacità di introspezione che le consente scelte lucide e consapevoli anche in situazioni come queste?


 Non faccio processi e tantomeno alle intenzioni. Leggo quello che è stato scritto.
Se si parte da premesse sbagliate si arriva a conclusioni sbagliate.
Ma la premessa, ovvero che la menzogna e la dissimulazione possano essere un bene, non mi impegno neppure a contestarla.
Quando si esprime in quasi ogni post l'insicurezza passata e presente di non essere gradevoli o amati, il timore di perdere sicurezze affettive ed economiche e la graticazione di conferme di sè trovate nel sesso nell'illusione o nella complicità di altri con gli stessi bisogni, vissute come imprescindibili per la propria serenità ...non c'è nulla da commentare, è già tutto evidente per chi legge e non può esserlo per chi ha la necessità di tutto ciò e ...se la racconta.
Ma se c'è la necessità di raccontarsela, altrimenti, crollerebbe tutta la costruzione e la stima di sè ...volerla fare crollare è crudele.
Non insisto.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non faccio processi e tantomeno alle intenzioni. Leggo quello che è stato scritto.
> Se si parte da premesse sbagliate si arriva a conclusioni sbagliate.
> Ma la premessa, ovvero che la menzogna e la dissimulazione possano essere un bene, non mi impegno neppure a contestarla.
> Quando si esprime in quasi ogni post l'insicurezza passata e presente di non essere gradevoli o amati, il timore di perdere sicurezze affettive ed economiche e la graticazione di conferme di sè trovate nel sesso nell'illusione o nella complicità di altri con gli stessi bisogni, vissute come imprescindibili per la propria serenità ...non c'è nulla da commentare, è già tutto evidente per chi legge e non può esserlo per chi ha la necessità di tutto ciò e ...se la racconta.
> ...


Gli umani sono fatti in un certo modo.
Senza tot liquidi, proteine, carboidrati e grassi, muoiono.
Tutto qui il succo della questione.
Anche tu (IMHO) usi premesse non false o vere: non esistono, ma usi premesse che non sei disposta ad ammettere perchè non le vedi. Se le vedessi, significherebbe ammettere, che il tuo modo di porti è estremamente limitato, e non sei disposta ad accettarlo perchè vedresti messo in crisi tutto il tuo sistema di certezze acquisite nell'esperienza.
Invece Chiara, fornisce le sue premesse.
Premettendo che io Chiara sono una libertina e ho fatto e faccio certe cose, vi dico che.
Tu invece poni le tue asserzioni come dati naturali ed evidenti.
Allora: dal tuo punto di vista quello che tu hai fatto con tuo marito era la cosa "doverosa" da fare. 
Dal nostro punto di vista ( mio e di Chiara, dato che è identico), la vediamo come un glorioso non-sense.


----------



## Kid (13 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Gli umani sono fatti in un certo modo.
> Senza tot liquidi, proteine, carboidrati e grassi, muoiono.
> Tutto qui il succo della questione.
> Anche tu (IMHO) usi premesse non false o vere: non esistono, ma usi premesse che non sei disposta ad ammettere perchè non le vedi. Se le vedessi, significherebbe ammettere, che il tuo modo di porti è estremamente limitato, e non sei disposta ad accettarlo perchè vedresti messo in crisi tutto il tuo sistema di certezze acquisite nell'esperienza.
> ...



Ma io non capisco solo una cosa, premettendo che non ho nulla contro le scelte di Conte e nemmeno di Chiara: come si può asserire che la menzogna nei confronti del coniuge sia un bene, se il coniuge non ha scelta in quanto inconsapevole? Diamo la scelta pure a lui e, in caso di condivisione di idee, piantiamoci le corna a vicenda e viviamo tutti felici e contenti, no? Troppo comodo dire "mi sta bene così" e lasciare nell'ignoranza chi divide il letto con noi.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma io non capisco solo una cosa, premettendo che non ho nulla contro le scelte di Conte e nemmeno di Chiara: come si può asserire che la menzogna nei confronti del coniuge sia un bene, se il coniuge non ha scelta in quanto inconsapevole? Diamo la scelta pure a lui e, in caso di condivisione di idee, piantiamoci le corna a vicenda e viviamo tutti felici e contenti, no? Troppo comodo dire "mi sta bene così" e lasciare nell'ignoranza chi divide il letto con noi.


Ma tu ancora credi che il marito di Chiara non sia uomo di spirito?
Tu credi che una come Chiara possa avere un marito che interferisce nella sua vita privata?
Quali menzogne?
Tua moglie è libera di dirti: Ho accettato un invito a cena da un uomo?
Tacere non è mentire.
Qua si lavora per tener su i matrimoni eh?


----------



## Kid (13 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma tu ancora credi che il marito di Chiara non sia uomo di spirito?
> Tu credi che una come Chiara possa avere un marito che interferisce nella sua vita privata?
> Quali menzogne?
> Tua moglie è libera di dirti: Ho accettato un invito a cena da un uomo?
> ...



Allora la domanda è ancora più semplice: perchè ci si sposa se i propri ideali vanno contro a quelli dell'unione coniugale? Basterebbe trovarsi un partner che condivide le nostre opinioni, al quale non servirebbe mentire e al quale non dovremmo passare gli spermatozoi di un altro dandogli il bacio della buona notte.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Allora la domanda è ancora più semplice: perchè ci si sposa se i propri ideali vanno contro a quelli dell'unione coniugale? Basterebbe trovarsi un partner che condivide le nostre opinioni, al quale non servirebbe mentire e al quale non dovremmo passare gli spermatozoi di un altro dandogli il bacio della buona notte.


Ma santa pazienza...
Sono cose che si scoprono solo dopo il matrimonio eh?
Cominci a sentire quel "disagio".
Tante volte ci si sposa proprio adeguandoci alle aspettative dell'altro confidando che l'altro farà lo stesso. 
Ma così non accade.
GLi ideali vengono vanificati dall'esperienza.
Tu ne sai qualcosa no?


----------



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma tu ancora credi che il marito di Chiara non sia uomo di spirito?
> Tu credi che una come Chiara possa avere un marito che interferisce nella sua vita privata?
> Quali menzogne?
> Tua moglie è libera di dirti: Ho accettato un invito a cena da un uomo?
> ...


 perché?


----------



## Kid (13 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma santa pazienza...
> Sono cose che si scoprono solo dopo il matrimonio eh?
> Cominci a sentire quel "disagio".
> Tante volte ci si sposa proprio adeguandoci alle aspettative dell'altro confidando che l'altro farà lo stesso.
> ...



Quando i miei ideali sono andati a farsi benedire, l'ultimo pensiero che mi passò per la testa fu quello di continuare in quel modo. Ho combattutto quel desiderio di evasione con tutte le mie forze. Mi sono violentato la mente se vuoi, però tuttora guardando mio figlio sono convinto di aver fatto la scelta giusta. Lo so che a te sembreranno banalità, però a me spaventa l'assecondazione dell'egoismo umano.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ripeto, conta anche la capacità di raccontarsela
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non riesco proprio a spiegarmi, riprovo giuro che è l'ultima.
Ma chi se la racconta? io ho detto come sono stata io e come mi hanno visto gli altri.
Non ho mai detto di essere orgogliosa di quello che ho fatto.
Ma non posso e non voglio rinnegare quello che sono stati questi due anni e quanto abbiano fatto bene alla mia vita.
ALLA MIA non ho detto che ho fatto del bene a mio marito. Ho detto che ho vissuto con una serenità maggiore un momento particolare della mia vita e che se lui non ci fosse stato sarebbe stata sicuramente più dura. 
Sicuramente le tensioni le avrei portate più a casa proprio nella famiglia che qui tutti vogliono tutelare. Lui è stata una valvola di sfogo.
Sono stata egoista? Si molto ma forse una volta nella vita avevo il diritto di esserlo anch'io e se questo resterà un segreto, come spero, alla fine la realtà è che non avrò fatto soffrire nessuno. Chi di noi non è mai stato egoista una volta almeno. Forse non ha tradito ma si può essere egoisti e far del male in tanti altri modi. Non capendo non ascoltando non provando a mettersi ogni tanto dall'altra parte.
Dopodichè non sono a posto con la coscienza e devo elaborare ancora bene quello che è stato e la strada è ancora lunga ma resto dell'idea che questo non è raccontarsela. è la realtà e la conferma l'ho avuto dal "resto del mondo che mi circonda" mi basta questo per sapere che è così.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Agosto 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Allora la domanda è ancora più semplice: perchè ci si sposa se i propri ideali vanno contro a quelli dell'unione coniugale? Basterebbe trovarsi un partner che condivide le nostre opinioni, al quale non servirebbe mentire e al quale non dovremmo passare gli spermatozoi di un altro dandogli il bacio della buona notte.



Sì, la soluzione più semplice sarebbe quella di non sposarsi, di rimanere liberi e di fare ciò che si ritiene più opportuno per sè stessi.

SE il matrimonio fosse veramente una scelta scevra da qualsiasi condizionamento esterno:ma anche affermare questo è raccontarsela.
SE fosse univocamente inteso come una missione di vita.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Quando i miei ideali sono andati a farsi benedire, l'ultimo pensiero che mi passò per la testa fu quello di continuare in quel modo. Ho combattutto quel desiderio di evasione con tutte le mie forze. Mi sono violentato la mente se vuoi, però tuttora guardando mio figlio sono convinto di aver fatto la scelta giusta. Lo so che a te sembreranno banalità, però a me spaventa l'assecondazione dell'egoismo umano.


Ma non ti sei separato.
Bravo.


----------



## Kid (13 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non riesco proprio a spiegarmi, riprovo giuro che è l'ultima.
> Ma chi se la racconta? io ho detto come sono stata io e come mi hanno visto gli altri.
> Non ho mai detto di essere orgogliosa di quello che ho fatto.
> Ma non posso e non voglio rinnegare quello che sono stati questi due anni e quanto abbiano fatto bene alla mia vita.
> ...


Certo, ma ti sfido a trovare qualcuno che non sia stato bene con il proprio amante...

Io con la mia amante stavo da dio, me ne stavo innamorando. Era la situazione che non sostenevo e che ritenevo "sporca", non lei e nemmeno me. Quando la si vive diventa una sorta di esigenza. 

Detto questo, credo anch'io che sia un pò raccontarsela, ma in senso buono. La nostra mente cerca di giustificarsi per poter vivere bene, tutto qui. Ma se si pensa razionalmente alla cosa, la si vedrà per quello che è: un superficiale egoismo. Purtroppo siamo fatti così, chi più chi meno.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non riesco proprio a spiegarmi, riprovo giuro che è l'ultima.
> Ma chi se la racconta? io ho detto come sono stata io e come mi hanno visto gli altri.
> Non ho mai detto di essere orgogliosa di quello che ho fatto.
> Ma non posso e non voglio rinnegare quello che sono stati questi due anni e quanto abbiano fatto bene alla mia vita.
> ...


Ma farfalla, quelli che hanno sempre la coscienza a posto a prescindere non capiranno mai. L'egoismo ha anche forme sottilissime eh? Piuttosto di tentare io di amarti, lascio che lo facciano gli altri al posto mio. Piuttosto di tentare di amarti, faccio in modo di farti credere che tu non meriti il mio amore.
ma stiamo scherzando?
Io voglio solo che tu capisca, in quanti siamo, ad aver benedetto quella santa valvola di sfogo, senza averla mai data per scontata.


----------



## Kid (13 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì, la soluzione più semplice sarebbe quella di non sposarsi, di rimanere liberi e di fare ciò che si ritiene più opportuno per sè stessi.
> 
> SE il matrimonio fosse veramente una scelta scevra da qualsiasi condizionamento esterno:ma anche affermare questo è raccontarsela.
> SE fosse univocamente inteso come una missione di vita.


Mah... cosa al giorno d'oggi viene imposto? La morte e basta...

Ormai per scandalizzare non basta più nemmeno uccidere. E' una società libertina e perversa questa.

Se invece mi vuoi dire che a volte il matrimonio illude per poi deludere, questo è un altro discorso.... ma nemmeno questo è per colpa del partner.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non riesco proprio a spiegarmi, riprovo giuro che è l'ultima.
> Ma chi se la racconta? io ho detto come sono stata io e come mi hanno visto gli altri.
> Non ho mai detto di essere orgogliosa di quello che ho fatto.
> Ma non posso e non voglio rinnegare quello che sono stati questi due anni e quanto abbiano fatto bene alla mia vita.
> ...


Tu non ti senti con la coscienza a posto e, forse, per questo sei qui.
Devi scegliere però se vuoi assolverti o capirti.
Prima dici che hai il diritto di essere egoista (ma l'egoismo è un diritto?) poi chiedi che gli altri capiscano (quindi con capacità empatica di uscire dal proprio egoismo) di capire le tue ragioni.
Sei un po' contraddittoria, no?
Guarda che qui ti capiscono tutti ...forse più di quanto ti sia capita finora tu.
Non metto in dubbio che a te questa cosa abbia fatto star bene ...per un po'.
Ma anche chi si ubriaca o si droga è convinto di farlo per star meglio. Tu consiglieresti l'alcolismo o la tossicodipendenza?
Cosa consiglieresti a chi avesse una di queste dipendenze per superare momenti difficili?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Certo, ma ti sfido a trovare qualcuno che non sia stato bene con il proprio amante...
> 
> Io con la mia amante stavo da dio, me ne stavo innamorando. Era la situazione che non sostenevo e che ritenevo "sporca", non lei e nemmeno me. Quando la si vive diventa una sorta di esigenza.
> 
> Detto questo, credo anch'io che sia un pò raccontarsela, ma in senso buono. La nostra mente cerca di giustificarsi per poter vivere bene, tutto qui. Ma se si pensa razionalmente alla cosa, la si vedrà per quello che è: un superficiale egoismo. Purtroppo siamo fatti così, chi più chi meno.


Un po' come il fumatore no?
La mente ti insegna che fumare è un piacere e che quindi è bene. Poi quando hai il cancro ai polmoni ti dici: " Cazzo come sono stato sfortunato!".
Ecco in te ha prevalso qualcosa, che in altri non prevale.
Ma hai dalla tua un'esperienza unica: sai che significa tradire, ma anche cosa si prova ad essere traditi.
QUello che io contesto di te è questo: rispetto a Persa, Amarax, Becco, Daniele, Astnoshed e tutta la bella compagnia, tu non hai diritto di soffrire. Perchè loro sono state vittime ignare, tu no. Forse se tacevi con tua moglie non ti capitava eh?
Ma dico forse.


----------



## Kid (13 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Un po' come il fumatore no?
> La mente ti insegna che fumare è un piacere e che quindi è bene. Poi quando hai il cancro ai polmoni ti dici: " Cazzo come sono stato sfortunato!".
> Ecco in te ha prevalso qualcosa, che in altri non prevale.
> Ma hai dalla tua un'esperienza unica: sai che significa tradire, ma anche cosa si prova ad essere traditi.
> ...



E' molto probabile che nopn mi sarebbe accaduto nulla certo.

Ma ognuno ha diritto di soffrire e forse quello che più ha fatto male a me è che io ho sentito che lei stava scivolando via e non ho potuto farci nulla.
Per me è stato come essermi seduto volontariamente su una bomba che sapevo sarebbe esplosa prima o poi.  Ti assicuro che non è stato piacevole.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì, la soluzione più semplice sarebbe quella di non sposarsi, di rimanere liberi e di fare ciò che si ritiene più opportuno per sè stessi.
> 
> SE il matrimonio fosse veramente una scelta scevra da qualsiasi condizionamento esterno:ma anche affermare questo è raccontarsela.
> SE fosse univocamente inteso come una missione di vita.


Generalizzare, quasiasi cosa matrimonio, tradimento, mi pare scorretto.
Ci sono per ognuno di noi dei condizionamenti, è in base ai condizionamenti che ci formiamo e ci sentiamo parte (in parte ) della società.
Penso che ognuno dovrebbe analizzare quali sono stati i condizionamenti propri che considera negativi e tuttora condizionanti e come liberarsene non come confermarli.
Se si è condizionati dal bisogno del denaro si dovrebbe onestamente valutare se è per sopravvivenza (anche quella che si considera tale nel proprio contesto storico-sociale) o per avere più del superfluo.
Poi si dovrebbe valutare se questo bisogno vale diventare una persona che mente e dissimula.
Chiaramente ci sono persone che si rispondono che ne vale la pena.
Del resto ci sono padri che hanno sostenuto il diritto della figlia di avere la carriera politica (o nello spettacolo, tanto per alcuni è lo stesso) perché aveva dato quel che doveva su una promessa e la promessa non era stata mantenuta.
Ognuno difende i propri valori.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu non ti senti con la coscienza a posto e, forse, per questo sei qui.
> Devi scegliere però se vuoi assolverti o capirti.
> Prima dici che hai il diritto di essere egoista (ma l'egoismo è un diritto?) poi chiedi che gli altri capiscano (quindi con capacità empatica di uscire dal proprio egoismo) di capire le tue ragioni.
> Sei un po' contraddittoria, no?
> ...


Non posso assolvermi da sola dovrebbe farlo mio marito ma questo implicherebbe una mia confessione.
Non ho chiesto di capire me ma di capire quello che scrivo.
Se pensi di capirmi più di quanto mi sono capita sarei contenta di sapere cosa hai capito mi sarà sicuramente d'aiuto.
Non ho mai consigliato a nessuno di tradire e mai lo farò.
Ho detto che nel mio caso è stato qualcosa che mi ha aiutato a stare meglio e a crescere.
Ti dico anche questo. Per il mio amico io non sono stata la prima e se non fosse successo quello che è successo e l'età glielo avesse permesso io non sarei stata sicuramente l'ultima.
Ha tradito sua moglie da sempre. Be io parlo con quella donna e le cose che mi ha detto di lui, della loro vita mi hanno fatto molto riflettere sul concetto di buona moglie e buon marito. Quando una donna accudisce come sta facendo lei il marito e che arriva a dirti preferivo succedesse a me che a lui e che pensa che la sua vita finirà insieme alla sua forse, ma ne ho quasi la certezza (una delle poche che mi è rimasta), lui è stato un buon marito molto più di tanti "bravi mariti" che io conosco. Inutile che sottolineo la disperazione dei figli. Quindi anche un ottimo papà.
Non siamo tutti uguali e non abbiamo tutti le stesse esigenze.
E io non sono nessuno per dire cos'è giusto o sbagliato posso condividere o non  condividere ma anche su questo ho avuto modo di dovermi ricredere


----------



## Nocciola (13 Agosto 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Certo, ma ti sfido a trovare qualcuno che non sia stato bene con il proprio amante...
> 
> Io con la mia amante stavo da dio, me ne stavo innamorando. *Era la situazione che non sostenevo e che ritenevo "sporca", non lei e nemmeno me*. Quando la si vive diventa una sorta di esigenza.
> 
> Detto questo, credo anch'io che sia un pò raccontarsela, ma in senso buono. La nostra mente cerca di giustificarsi per poter vivere bene, tutto qui. Ma se si pensa razionalmente alla cosa, la si vedrà per quello che è: un superficiale egoismo. Purtroppo siamo fatti così, chi più chi meno.


Io non sono mai riuscita a definirla sporca non potrei...
Sul superficiale egoismo hai ragione ma nel mio caso è tutta la vita che penso solo a fare quello che è meglio per come mi hanno cresciuta. Io ci sono sempre per tutti, per gli amici, per i parenti e non è che sono sempre stata ricambiata. Mi sono trovata un angolino tutto per me, anche qui stando attenta a non togliere le mie attenzioni verso gli altri. 
Certo l'unico che paghebbe il conto, se a conoscenza della cosa, è mio marito e forse l'unico che non ha colpe. il conto che pago io è dentro di me e chissà quando smetterò di scontare la mia colpa ai miei occhi.
Si è vero un errore, ma uno nella vita un errore lo può commettere.


----------



## Kid (13 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non sono mai riuscita a definirla sporca non potrei...
> Sul superficiale egoismo hai ragione ma nel mio caso è tutta la vita che penso solo a fare quello che è meglio per come mi hanno cresciuta. Io ci sono sempre per tutti, per gli amici, per i parenti e non è che sono sempre stata ricambiata. Mi sono trovata un angolino tutto per me, anche qui stando attenta a non togliere le mie attenzioni verso gli altri.
> Certo l'unico che paghebbe il conto, se a conoscenza della cosa, è mio marito e forse l'unico che non ha colpe. il conto che pago io è dentro di me e chissà quando smetterò di scontare la mia colpa ai miei occhi.
> Si è vero un errore, ma uno nella vita un errore lo può commettere.



Certo che si può commettere un errore nella vita.

Forse io la reputo sporca perchè l'ho vista con i miei occhi (letteralmente ahimè) ricambiata da mia moglie.

E' inutile (e comprensibile): un traditore non capirà mai ciò che ha fatto se non ci passa a sua volta.

Comunque, ma mi pare logico, non fare come me: acqua in bocca mi raccomando!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non posso assolvermi da sola dovrebbe farlo mio marito ma questo implicherebbe una mia confessione.
> Non ho chiesto di capire me ma di capire quello che scrivo.
> Se pensi di capirmi più di quanto mi sono capita sarei contenta di sapere cosa hai capito mi sarà sicuramente d'aiuto.
> Non ho mai consigliato a nessuno di tradire e mai lo farò.
> ...


Nessuno può ancora dirti ancora molto per aiutarti perché sei piena di difese. Quella di affermare che lui è stato un marito e padre perfetto nonostante i numerosi tradimenti lo dimostra. Anche perché non ha senso difendere lui che non è in discussione (non ci interessa).
Il comportarsi bene dei familiari non garantisce il valore di nessuno. Se no si dovrebbe giudicare uomini meravigliosi i gerarchi nazisti seguiti fino al suicidio dalle mogli, compagne e famiglia. Potrebbe voler dire che lei è una brava moglie (o anche no ...potrebbe essere altro) e i figli bravi figli perché così educati dalla madre.
Non credo che tu debba né condannarti, né assolverti: questa, secondo me, è l'alternativa che ti blocca. Tu devi capirti. Se tu ritieni che sia stato un buon metodo quello che hai adottato, significa che credi che devi trovare fuori da te le risorse per star bene e le devi trovare fuori dal tuo rapporto di coppia. E' così? Perché?
Perché pensi che il luogo di condivisione primario, la famiglia, debba essere invece il luogo dove mostrarsi serene?


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Non posso assolvermi da sola dovrebbe farlo mio marito* ma questo implicherebbe una mia confessione.
> ...........


Questo credo sia l'errore fondamentale che facciamo tutti: affidarci al giudizio altrui, mentre siamo NOI STESSI gli unici veri ed inflessibili giudici delle nostre azioni, consapevoli, pur nascondendoci dietro all'esile dito delle giustificazioni, delle reali responsabilità dei nostri gesti. Il giudizio altrui è sempre più comodo, però, perche contro di esso possiamo sempre invocare la disinformazione, la disonestà, la scorrettezza, la stupidità.......... che noi stessi mettiamo giudicando gli altri.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Agosto 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Mah... cosa al giorno d'oggi viene imposto? La morte e basta...
> 
> Ormai per scandalizzare non basta più nemmeno uccidere. E' una società libertina e perversa questa.
> 
> Se invece mi vuoi dire che a volte il matrimonio illude per poi deludere, questo è un altro discorso.... ma nemmeno questo è per colpa del partner.


Per condizionamento esterno io non intendo qualcuno che ti costringe col fucile puntato, certo...intendo anche tutto quel "buon senso" che ci viene insegnato fin da bambini.
Alla fine il matrimonio, per la maggior parte delle persone, è "avere qualcuno con cui condividere tutto e con cui invecchiare insieme", perchè questa è la scelta considerata ancora come la più vantaggiosa economicamente e socialmente.

Non dico che questo sia un errore: ma noi vorremmo, altro giusto desiderio, che insieme a questi vantaggi, perdurasse anche una fiamma d'amore sempre ardente.

Sì, siamo pretenziosi ed egoisti, anche adolescenziali, se vogliamo.
Ma siamo così: prendiamone atto.
Quando si presenta il momento in cui il desiderio di qualcosa di nuovo ed emozionante si fa sentire è giusto condividere col coniuge questa esigenza: si prova a coinvolgersi. Non sempre ci si riesce, perchè si hanno tempi diversi, indoli diverse. Io non sacrifico questi desideri, mi sentirei un individuo irrisolto.

Così, per dirla con Persa...me la racconto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non sono mai riuscita a definirla sporca non potrei...
> Sul superficiale egoismo hai ragione ma nel mio caso è tutta la vita che penso solo a fare quello che è meglio per come mi hanno cresciuta. Io ci sono sempre per tutti, per gli amici, per i parenti e non è che sono sempre stata ricambiata. Mi sono trovata un angolino tutto per me, anche qui stando attenta a non togliere le mie attenzioni verso gli altri.
> Certo l'unico che paghebbe il conto, se a conoscenza della cosa, è mio marito e forse l'unico che non ha colpe. il conto che pago io è dentro di me e chissà quando smetterò di scontare la mia colpa ai miei occhi.
> Si è vero un errore, ma uno nella vita un errore lo può commettere.


Quindi tu hai introiettato l'idea che tu possa essere amata solo se rispondi alle aspettative degli altri?
Credi di doverti mostrare solo perfetta e sempre disponibile? Se no cosa succederebbe?

http://www.liberonweb.com/asp/libro.asp?ISBN=8845249638

http://www.longanesi.it/scheda.asp?...RETA+PAURA+DELLE+DONNE+DI+ESSERE+INDIPENDENTI


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Per condizionamento esterno io non intendo qualcuno che ti costringe col fucile puntato, certo...intendo anche tutto quel "buon senso" che ci viene insegnato fin da bambini.
> Alla fine il matrimonio, per la maggior parte delle persone, è "avere qualcuno con cui condividere tutto e con cui invecchiare insieme", perchè questa è la scelta considerata ancora come la più vantaggiosa economicamente e socialmente.
> 
> Non dico che questo sia un errore: *ma noi vorremmo, altro giusto desiderio, che insieme a questi vantaggi, perdurasse anche una fiamma d'amore sempre ardente.*
> ...


 E l'amore ardente si trova in amanti temporanei?!


----------



## Kid (13 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Alla fine il matrimonio, per la maggior parte delle persone, è "avere qualcuno con cui condividere tutto e con cui invecchiare insieme", perchè questa è la scelta considerata ancora come la più vantaggiosa economicamente e socialmente.
> 
> Non dico che questo sia un errore: ma noi vorremmo, altro giusto desiderio, che insieme a questi vantaggi, perdurasse anche una fiamma d'amore sempre ardente.



E io che pensavo che il matrimonio significasse amarsi a tal punto da donare la propria vita reciprocamente, con tutte le magagne che il passare del tempo comporta... sono proprio all'antica!


----------



## Nocciola (13 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Nessuno può ancora dirti ancora molto per aiutarti perché sei piena di difese. Quella di affermare che lui è stato un marito e padre perfetto nonostante i numerosi tradimenti lo dimostra. Anche perché non ha senso difendere lui che non è in discussione (non ci interessa).
> Il comportarsi bene dei familiari non garantisce il valore di nessuno. Se no si dovrebbe giudicare uomini meravigliosi i gerarchi nazisti seguiti fino al suicidio dalle mogli, compagne e famiglia. Potrebbe voler dire che lei è una brava moglie (o anche no ...potrebbe essere altro) e i figli bravi figli perché così educati dalla madre.
> Non credo che tu debba né condannarti, né assolverti: questa, secondo me, è l'alternativa che ti blocca. Tu devi capirti. Se tu ritieni che sia stato un buon metodo quello che hai adottato, significa che credi che devi trovare fuori da te le risorse per star bene e le devi trovare fuori dal tuo rapporto di coppia. E' così? Perché?
> Perché pensi che il luogo di condivisione primario, la famiglia, debba essere invece il luogo dove mostrarsi serene?


Il paragone con i nazzisti mi sembra "leggermente" eccessivo. Io non lo sto difendendo, sto dicendo che ho cambiato il mio modo di vedere certe cose, le famose sfumature tra il bianco e il nero. Non ho mai capito come avesse fatto in tutti quegli anni ad avere una doppia vita e ne ho parlato spesso con lui. Ha sempre detto che la sua famiglia arrivava prima di tutto e io so che era la verità. Puoi non comprenderlo ma non mettere in dubbio che fosse così.
Non ho mai detto che è stato un buon metodo. Non ho usato lui come medicina al mio periodo buio. Che lui è stata una buona "medicina" l'ho capito adesso che è finita. L'ho capito perchè il mio cambiamento mi è piaciuto perchè la nuova io mi piace. 
Non credo che ogni nostro disagio, preoccupazione vada condiviso con la famiglia. Le preoccupazioni, la vita frenetica di tutti i giorni, le mille cose da fare non c'è bisogno di aggiungere altro. In questi anni ero serena, non mi mostravo serena è diverso.
E' adesso che mi mostro serena ma non lo sono. Il dolore che ho dentro è così grande se poi lo aggiungi alla piena consapevolezza di quello che ho fatto, altro che fingere.......


----------



## Nocciola (13 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quindi tu hai introiettato l'idea che tu possa essere amata solo se rispondi alle aspettative degli altri?
> Credi di doverti mostrare solo perfetta e sempre disponibile? Se no cosa succederebbe?
> 
> http://www.liberonweb.com/asp/libro.asp?ISBN=8845249638
> ...


No assolutamente no.
Io non sto bene con me stessa se non ci sono per le persone a cui voglio bene. Non è uno sforzo sono fatta così. Ma ho sempre preteso che anche gli altri fossero così verso di me. Ma così non è. Anche perchè io trascuro anche quel che è meglio per me se in quel momento devo aiutare o stare con qualcuno. Io non mi mostro perfetta, guarda ho un sacco di difetti. Adesso non è più così. Adesso mi ritaglio il mio spazio. Adesso so che anch'io ho diritto a dire adesso non posso. Agli occhi di chi mi conosce da sempre forse è l'unico cambiamento che sarà difficile accettare. Forse a qualcuno non piacerà, pazienza io ho cambiato un pochino la mia rotta e mi piace così.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quindi tu hai introiettato l'idea che tu possa essere amata solo se rispondi alle aspettative degli altri?
> Credi di doverti mostrare solo perfetta e sempre disponibile? Se no cosa succederebbe?
> 
> http://www.liberonweb.com/asp/libro.asp?ISBN=8845249638
> ...


Nessuno dei due libri c'entra molto con me. 
Sono molto indipendente, non dipendo dagli altri sono gli altri che spesso dipendono da me. E io sento tutto il peso dei loro problemi e sofferenze.
Vorrei invece avere più spesso anch'io qualcuno a cui appoggiarmi e dire "sai non sono proprio così forte anch'io ho bisogno ogni tanto di piangere e di sfogarmi" e invece il più delle volte lo faccio da sola
Ecco perchè ho scritto qui. Perchè qui posso mostrare tutta la mia sofferenza, posso piangere e urlare. Se lo faccio a casa farei soffrire qualcuno. Pensi che io ne sia capace?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il paragone con i nazisti mi sembra "leggermente" eccessivo. Io non lo sto difendendo, sto dicendo che ho cambiato il mio modo di vedere certe cose, le famose sfumature tra il bianco e il nero. Non ho mai capito come avesse fatto in tutti quegli anni ad avere una doppia vita e ne ho parlato spesso con lui. Ha sempre detto che la sua famiglia arrivava prima di tutto e io so che era la verità. Puoi non comprenderlo ma non mettere in dubbio che fosse così.
> Non ho mai detto che è stato un buon metodo. Non ho usato lui come medicina al mio periodo buio. Che lui è stata una buona "medicina" l'ho capito adesso che è finita. L'ho capito perchè il mio cambiamento mi è piaciuto perchè la nuova io mi piace.
> Non credo che ogni nostro disagio, preoccupazione vada condiviso con la famiglia. Le preoccupazioni, la vita frenetica di tutti i giorni, le mille cose da fare non c'è bisogno di aggiungere altro. In questi anni ero serena, non mi mostravo serena è diverso.
> E' adesso che mi mostro serena ma non lo sono. Il dolore che ho dentro è così grande se poi lo aggiungi alla piena consapevolezza di quello che ho fatto, altro che fingere.......


Non ho fatto un paragone, ma usato un esempio limite (quello di persone quasi universalmente considerate  non ottime) per evidenziare che l'amore o la dedizione dei familiari non è segno che una persona si sia comportata nel modo migliore, neanche con loro.
Bisogna sempre tenere conto che chi vuol bene accetta le manchevolezze dell'altro facendole rientrare nel novero dei limiti umani di ognuno. Ma questo funziona fintanto che non si conoscono le reali ragioni di quelle, stanchezze, distanze e distrazioni. Se la famiglia fosse stata al corrente forse avrebbe valutato diversamente. Ora è un'altra questione e auguro loro di non sapere mai nulla.
Ripeto che la questione non è lui, ma tu.
Perché eri serena?
Perché evadevi dai tuoi problemi e non condividevi i tuoi sentimenti e i tuoi pensieri.
Sei davvero convinta che non sia la famiglia il luogo primario di condivisione?
E allora cosa sono la coppia e la famiglia? O meglio cosa credi dovrebbero essere?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Agosto 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> E io che pensavo che il matrimonio significasse amarsi a tal punto da donare la propria vita reciprocamente, con tutte le magagne che il passare del tempo comporta... sono proprio all'antica!


Su questo sono molto più vicina a come la pensi tu rispetto a quello che scrive Chiara


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> No assolutamente no.
> Io non sto bene con me stessa se non ci sono per le persone a cui voglio bene. Non è uno sforzo sono fatta così. Ma ho sempre preteso che anche gli altri fossero così verso di me. Ma così non è. Anche perchè io trascuro anche quel che è meglio per me se in quel momento devo aiutare o stare con qualcuno. Io non mi mostro perfetta, guarda ho un sacco di difetti. Adesso non è più così. Adesso mi ritaglio il mio spazio. Adesso so che anch'io ho diritto a dire adesso non posso. Agli occhi di chi mi conosce da sempre forse è l'unico cambiamento che sarà difficile accettare. Forse a qualcuno non piacerà, pazienza io ho cambiato un pochino la mia rotta e mi piace così.





farfalla ha detto:


> Nessuno dei due libri c'entra molto con me.
> Sono molto indipendente, non dipendo dagli altri sono gli altri che spesso dipendono da me. E io sento tutto il peso dei loro problemi e sofferenze.
> Vorrei invece avere più spesso anch'io qualcuno a cui appoggiarmi e dire "sai non sono proprio così forte anch'io ho bisogno ogni tanto di piangere e di sfogarmi" e invece il più delle volte lo faccio da sola
> Ecco perchè ho scritto qui. Perchè qui posso mostrare tutta la mia sofferenza, posso piangere e urlare. Se lo faccio a casa farei soffrire qualcuno. Pensi che io ne sia capace?


 Hai confermato in entrambi i post quello che hai creduto di negare.
Stampati quello che hai scritto e leggitelo "di sorpresa"..


----------



## Nocciola (13 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non ho fatto un paragone, ma usato un esempio limite (quello di persone quasi universalmente non considerate ottime) per evidenziare che l'amore o la dedizione dei familiari non è segno che una persona si sia comportata nel modo migliore, neanche con loro.
> Bisogna sempre tenere conto che chi vuol bene accetta le manchevolezze dell'altro facendole rientrare nel novero dei limiti umani di ognuno. Ma questo funziona fintanto che non si conoscono le reali ragioni di quelle, stanchezze, distanze e distrazioni. Se la famiglia fosse stata al corrente forse avrebbe valutato diversamente. Ora è un'altra questione e auguro loro di non sapere mai nulla.
> Ripeto che la questione non è lui, ma tu.
> Perché eri serena?
> ...


Non ho detto questo, ho detto che non sempre si può pesare sulla famiglia a volte si può provare a cavarsela da soli.
Guarda per me la mia famiglia e mio marito sono le persone più importanti della mia vita. E lo sono anche adesso, soprattutto adesso, nonostante quello che ho fatto altrimenti non sarei qui avrei già preso una strada diversa.
Non rimarrei con mio marito se non sapessi che l'amore che ho per lui è vero. mio marito è l'uomo con cui ho deciso e voluto vivere la mia vita,. nel bene e nel male, ma qui si ricorda solo la parte che riguarda l'essere fedeli e il rispetto. Abbiamo due figli meravigliosi e una vita di coppia non diversa da quella di tante altre, certo non è perfetto ma ho capito che non esistono matrimoni perfetti.
Con lui ero serena perchè staccavo la spina da tutto. Sai cos'è la spensieratezza, quella che si ha da adolescenti, solo emozioni brividi chiudendo per due ore con tutto il resto del mondo. Be quella non la puoi avere con la persona con cui devi dividere i problemi che la quotidianità ti mette davanti, almeno per me è così


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho detto questo, ho detto che non sempre si può pesare sulla famiglia a volte si può provare a cavarsela da soli.
> Guarda per me la mia famiglia e mio marito sono le persone più importanti della mia vita. E lo sono anche adesso, soprattutto adesso, nonostante quello che ho fatto altrimenti non sarei qui avrei già preso una strada diversa.
> Non rimarrei con mio marito se non sapessi che l'amore che ho per lui è vero. mio marito è l'uomo con cui ho deciso e voluto vivere la mia vita,. nel bene e nel male, ma qui si ricorda solo la parte che riguarda l'essere fedeli e il rispetto. Abbiamo due figli meravigliosi e una vita di coppia non diversa da quella di tante altre, certo non è perfetto ma ho capito che non esistono matrimoni perfetti.
> Con lui ero serena perchè staccavo la spina da tutto. Sai cos'è la spensieratezza, quella che si ha da adolescenti, solo emozioni brividi chiudendo per due ore con tutto il resto del mondo. Be quella non la puoi avere con la persona con cui devi dividere i problemi che la quotidianità ti mette davanti, almeno per me è così


 Che la tua famiglia sia importante per te è indubitabile.
Stai ripetendo in continuazione che hai tradito per paura di perderla...


----------



## Nocciola (13 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai confermato in entrambi i post quello che hai creduto di negare.
> Stampati quello che hai scritto e leggitelo "di sorpresa"..


Lo farò. Adesso le ho rilette tre volte e non sono d'accordo. Magari con il tempo cambio idea


----------



## Nocciola (13 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che la tua famiglia sia importante per te è indubitabile.
> Stai ripetendo in continuazione che hai tradito per paura di perderla...


Ma dove e quando l'ho detto?
Forse il contrario adesso che ho tradito ho paura di perderla perchè non credo che mio marito sarebbe disposto a perdonarmi.
Guarda uno dei pochi motivi che mi avrebbero fatto troncare da subito la mia relazione sarebbe stato il solo sospetto che rischiavo di perderla.
Su questo ti sbagli e di grosso


----------



## Nocciola (13 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Nessuno può ancora dirti ancora molto per aiutarti perché sei piena di difese*. Quella di affermare che lui è stato un marito e padre perfetto nonostante i numerosi tradimenti lo dimostra. Anche perché non ha senso difendere lui che non è in discussione (non ci interessa).
> Il comportarsi bene dei familiari non garantisce il valore di nessuno. Se no si dovrebbe giudicare uomini meravigliosi i gerarchi nazisti seguiti fino al suicidio dalle mogli, compagne e famiglia. Potrebbe voler dire che lei è una brava moglie (o anche no ...potrebbe essere altro) e i figli bravi figli perché così educati dalla madre.
> Non credo che tu debba né condannarti, né assolverti: questa, secondo me, è l'alternativa che ti blocca. Tu devi capirti. Se tu ritieni che sia stato un buon metodo quello che hai adottato, significa che credi che devi trovare fuori da te le risorse per star bene e le devi trovare fuori dal tuo rapporto di coppia. E' così? Perché?
> Perché pensi che il luogo di condivisione primario, la famiglia, debba essere invece il luogo dove mostrarsi serene?


Anche su questo non sono d'accordo, non ho difese anzi sto cercando un modo per difendermi in realtà continuo ad accusarmi e colpevolizzarmi. Credo proprio che debba iniziare un corso di scrittura perchè non riesco proprio a spiegare come mi sento, o meglio non riesco a spiegarlo a te se ti sembra che sia piena di difese quando io non trovo un solo buon motivo per difendermi


----------



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2010)

quello che personalmente non digerisco è il riferimento beffardo a valori e principi importanti che però non è obbligatorio seguire se non ci appartengono o non siamo in grado di mantenerli.
in tal caso, però...non dobbiamo chiamarli ipocriti, perbenisti, falsi...
non ci rispecchiano? bene...
se non crediamo nel matrimonio non c'è ragione per sposarsi,
se la coppia ci va stretta e preferiamo passare da un'emozione all'altra...facciamolo senza coinvolgere altri in vincoli fasulli.
non ci possiamo cucire addosso le regole di una convivenza dai patti unilaterali


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E l'amore ardente si trova in amanti temporanei?!


No, si trovano emozioni nuove e momentanee, che messe accanto una all'altra e dosate opportunamente alleviano alcuni momenti particolarmente ostici per la nostra anima. A volte servono anche, come nel caso di Farfalla, a completare l'amore per il coniuge, a rivalutarlo, a ritrovarlo.

Succede anche che quando si attenua l'ardore per un amante temporaneo che ci ha tenuto compagnia per qualche tempo, si riscopre quello per il coniuge.


----------



## geisha (13 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> quello che personalmente non digerisco è il riferimento beffardo a valori e principi importanti che però non è obbligatorio seguire se non ci appartengono o non siamo in grado di mantenerli.
> in tal caso, però...non dobbiamo chiamarli ipocriti, perbenisti, falsi...
> non ci rispecchiano? bene...
> se non crediamo nel matrimonio non c'è ragione per sposarsi,
> ...


sai per te che oramai sei consapevole è tutto molto piu' semplice.
pochi sono così consapevoli.

il bello di tutta questa vita sarebbe non doversi uniformare a degli standard sociali per convenzione, vivere la propria vita in libertà di pensiero, tutto sarebbe molto piu' semplice perchè si sceglierebbe cio' che si desidera.


----------



## Abigail (13 Agosto 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> *Certo, ma ti sfido a trovare qualcuno che non sia stato bene con il proprio amante...*
> 
> Io con la mia amante stavo da dio, me ne stavo innamorando. Era la situazione che non sostenevo e che ritenevo "sporca", non lei e nemmeno me. Quando la si vive diventa una sorta di esigenza.
> 
> Detto questo, credo anch'io che sia un pò raccontarsela, ma in senso buono. La nostra mente cerca di giustificarsi per poter vivere bene, tutto qui. Ma se si pensa razionalmente alla cosa, la si vedrà per quello che è: un superficiale egoismo. Purtroppo siamo fatti così, chi più chi meno.


Le cose lapalissiane sono le più complicate da comprendere.
:up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No, si trovano emozioni nuove e momentanee, che messe accanto una all'altra e dosate opportunamente alleviano alcuni momenti particolarmente ostici per la nostra anima. A volte servono anche, come nel caso di Farfalla, a completare l'amore per il coniuge, a rivalutarlo, a ritrovarlo.
> 
> Succede anche che quando si attenua l'ardore per un amante temporaneo che ci ha tenuto compagnia per qualche tempo, si riscopre quello per il coniuge.


Mamma mia ...le persone come erogatori di emozioni per il proprio benessere e vivere come davanti a un dstributore di bibite e se non funziona il caffè si passa al tè e poi alla cioccolata, ma si può sempre tornare al caffè.
Ti piace per te stessa essere considerata così?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma dove e quando l'ho detto?
> Forse il contrario adesso che ho tradito ho paura di perderla perchè non credo che mio marito sarebbe disposto a perdonarmi.
> Guarda uno dei pochi motivi che mi avrebbero fatto troncare da subito la mia relazione sarebbe stato il solo sospetto che rischiavo di perderla.
> Su questo ti sbagli e di grosso


 L'hai detto. Solo che non te ne sei accorta.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'hai detto. Solo che non te ne sei accorta.


Rinuncio. Ce la sto mettendo tutta giuro ma non capisco. Ho detto il contrario. Tu dici che ho avuto una relazione per non perdere la mia famiglia.....


----------



## Abigail (13 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> No assolutamente no.
> Io non sto bene con me stessa se non ci sono per le persone a cui voglio bene. Non è uno sforzo sono fatta così. Ma ho sempre preteso che anche gli altri fossero così verso di me. Ma così non è. Anche perchè io trascuro anche quel che è meglio per me se in quel momento devo aiutare o stare con qualcuno. Io non mi mostro perfetta, guarda ho un sacco di difetti. Adesso non è più così. Adesso mi ritaglio il mio spazio. Adesso so che anch'io ho diritto a dire adesso non posso. Agli occhi di chi mi conosce da sempre forse è l'unico cambiamento che sarà difficile accettare. Forse a qualcuno non piacerà, pazienza io ho cambiato un pochino la mia rotta e mi piace così.


Magari te l'hanno già chiesto ma ti domando: se tuo marito facesse lo stesso a te basterebbe non saperlo e mantenere l'apparente o reale serenità che avere un'amante gli darebbe?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'hai detto. Solo che non te ne sei accorta.


Guarda facciamo una cosa a prova d'imbecille. Eviendenziami dove l'ho detto....così capisco perchè non mi piace proprio fare la figura della stordita


----------



## Abigail (13 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> quello che personalmente non digerisco è il riferimento beffardo a valori e principi importanti che però non è obbligatorio seguire se non ci appartengono o non siamo in grado di mantenerli.
> in tal caso, però...non dobbiamo chiamarli ipocriti, perbenisti, falsi...
> non ci rispecchiano? bene...
> se non crediamo nel matrimonio non c'è ragione per sposarsi,
> ...


quoto la racchia


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Guarda facciamo una cosa a prova d'imbecille. Eviendenziami dove l'ho detto....così capisco perchè non mi piace proprio fare la figura della stordita


Per me è evidente da tutto quello che hai raccontato e te l'ho scritto più volte.
Non è il momento per te. Va bene così.
Mi spiace ma non sto facendo un gioco di società in cui devo provare nulla.


----------



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No, si trovano emozioni nuove e momentanee, che messe accanto una all'altra e dosate opportunamente alleviano alcuni momenti particolarmente ostici per la nostra anima*.* A volte servono anche, come nel caso di Farfalla,* a completare l'amore per il coniuge*, a rivalutarlo, a ritrovarlo.
> 
> Succede anche che quando si attenua l'ardore per un amante temporaneo che ci ha tenuto compagnia per qualche tempo, si riscopre quello per il coniuge.


un amore che si  tenta di completare così è un amore monco dove l'arto non potrà mai ricrescere


----------



## Nocciola (13 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Magari te l'hanno già chiesto ma ti domando: se tuo marito facesse lo stesso a te basterebbe non saperlo e mantenere l'apparente o reale serenità che avere un'amante gli darebbe?


No non me l'hanno chiesto.
Con il senno di poi ti dico di si. Se sapessi che, come per me, i suoi sentimenti verso me non sono cambiati. Se sapessi che continuare la sua vita con me sarebbe ancora prioritario per lui.
Certo che se sapessi che si è innamorato di un'altra, che ritiene il nostro matrimonio finito e stesse con me solo per i figli o altro sarei la prima a dirgli di andare per la sua strada.
Sai io conosco mio marito da quando ero piccola e se c'è una cosa che desidero è che lui sia felice. Se io non fossi più la donna che lo rende felice sarebbe veramente troppo giovane per rinunciare a quella felicità. Ovviamente credo che per me valga la stessa cosa


----------



## Nocciola (13 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per me è evidente da tutto quello che hai raccontato e te l'ho scritto più volte.
> Non è il momento per te. Va bene così.
> Mi spiace ma non sto facendo un gioco di società in cui devo provare nulla.


Hai troppe certezze per come la vedo io. Non mi conosci e sei molto ferma sulle tue posizioni. Guarda non è un gioco di società è la mia vita e se una mi dice che pensa che io scrivo una cosa senza rendermene conto non mi dice che per me non è il momento, con aria scusa un tantino di supponenza, dall'alto della sua saggezza e a prova di imbecille (scusa mi ripeto) prova a spiegarmelo altrimenti evita di dirmelo.


----------



## Abigail (13 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> No non me l'hanno chiesto.
> Con il senno di poi ti dico di si. Se sapessi che, come per me, i suoi sentimenti verso me non sono cambiati. Se sapessi che continuare la sua vita con me sarebbe ancora prioritario per lui.
> Certo che se sapessi che si è innamorato di un'altra, che ritiene il nostro matrimonio finito e stesse con me solo per i figli o altro sarei la prima a dirgli di andare per la sua strada.
> Sai io conosco mio marito da quando ero piccola e se c'è una cosa che desidero è che lui sia felice. Se io non fossi più la donna che lo rende felice sarebbe veramente troppo giovane per rinunciare a quella felicità. Ovviamente credo che per me valga la stessa cosa


ok, anche se come qualcuno ha scritto: prima ci si deve passare e poi confermare quanto hai detto. Tutti i tradimenti sono diversi anche se poggiano su un'unica verità (per me)
Io sono sicuramente prevenuta ma mi chiedo com'è possibile che, sopratutto ad un 'età così giovane, l'unico , dico l'unico rimedio a crisi e momenti di normale noia o calo verso il partner sia trovarsi l'amante.
Mi spiego: non sarebbe molto più appagante, bello, cercare di risolvere i problemi con lui? riaccendere determinate sensazioni con lui? non si dovrebbe entrambi "tenere", "votare " per mantenere un matrimonio felice e sereno? No, alla prima crisi (non parlo di te specificatamente) si cerca altro e ci si danno mille giustificazioni per assolversi, capirsi, autorizzarsi. Ma se avete scelto quest'uomo che ora considerate buon padre, uomo perfetto, gli dovrete ,cazzarola, almeno lo sforzo di provarci con tutte le vostre forze, le vostre capacità  a cercare IN LUI quello che vi fa star bene in altri no??
Se non si riesce via, tutti devono avere il sacrosanto diritto di rifarsi una vita ma solo dopo avere fatto di tutto!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai troppe certezze per come la vedo io. Non mi conosci e sei molto ferma sulle tue posizioni. Guarda non è un gioco di società è la mia vita e se una mi dice che pensa che io scrivo una cosa senza rendermene conto non mi dice che per me non è il momento, con aria scusa un tantino di supponenza, dall'alto della sua saggezza e a prova di imbecille (scusa mi ripeto) prova a spiegarmelo altrimenti evita di dirmelo.


 Non è supponenza è fare un passo indietro.
Non so spiegartelo meglio di come ho già fatto.
Ripeto: tu hai scritto più volte che era "un'isla felice" frequentando la quale evadevi da problemi tuoi personali di cui non ritenevi (e non ritieni!) di dover parlare in famiglia e nella coppia perché credi che non si debba caricare la famiglia di questi pesi, perché già carica della quotidianeità.
Anche l'uomo scelto come amante era l'ideale perché ti garantiva di rimanere anche lui nell'isola.
Hai detto che a tuo marito e alla famiglia tieni e che hai considerato da sempre il tuo ruolo renderti disponibile per gli altri. Mi pare evidente che hai considerato il tradimento un mezzo per poter reggere la famiglia, quindi un modo per salvarla.
Chiaro che l'hai fatto per salvare anche te stessa che comunque consideri primario per la tua identità avere una famiglia in cui ricoprire un ruolo e non un altro.
Chiaro anche che la condizione necessaria fosse che la cosa restasse nascosta e qui nasce il senso di colpa e il tuo contestare quello che, per me, è evidente. Ma se il senso di colpa fosse reale e non timore di veder crollare tutto, ti avrebbe impedito di utilizzare il tradimento.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> un amore che si  tenta di completare così è un amore monco dove l'arto non potrà mai ricrescere


Circoscrivo al matrimonio:
quanti sono i matrimoni che durano "da qui all'eternità" grazie all'amore?

L'amore matrimoniale prima o poi si rivelerà sempre monco di qualcosa.
Ma per me non è il concetto giusto: l'amore nel matrimonio è come un fiume dal corso misto, a tratti calmo e lento, a tratti impetuoso, a tratti sotterraneo...

Se c'è, c'è sempre, anche se non sempre si vede.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> E' molto probabile che nopn mi sarebbe accaduto nulla certo.
> 
> Ma ognuno ha diritto di soffrire e forse quello che più ha fatto male a me è che io ho sentito che lei stava scivolando via e non ho potuto farci nulla.
> Per me è stato come essermi seduto volontariamente su una bomba che sapevo sarebbe esplosa prima o poi.  Ti assicuro che non è stato piacevole.


Sta storia del scivolare via mi colpisce molto.
Ricorda che è vero tutti abbiamo la nostra dose di sofferenza.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Generalizzare, quasiasi cosa matrimonio, tradimento, mi pare scorretto.
> Ci sono per ognuno di noi dei condizionamenti, è in base ai condizionamenti che ci formiamo e ci sentiamo parte (in parte ) della società.
> Penso che ognuno dovrebbe analizzare quali sono stati i condizionamenti propri che considera negativi e tuttora condizionanti e come liberarsene non come confermarli.
> Se si è condizionati dal bisogno del denaro si dovrebbe onestamente valutare se è per sopravvivenza (anche quella che si considera tale nel proprio contesto storico-sociale) o per avere più del superfluo.
> ...


Verissimo...
Tu hai certi condizionamenti che altre persone non hanno.
Tu hai i tuoi valori, gli altri i loro.
Logico no?


----------



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Circoscrivo al matrimonio:
> quanti sono i matrimoni che durano "da qui all'eternità" grazie all'amore?
> 
> L'amore matrimoniale prima o poi si rivelerà sempre monco di qualcosa.
> ...


 molto vero.
se ho capito bene la differenza tra te e me è che io nei momenti di calma mi dedico alle parole crociate  tu ti cerchi un diversivo.
che dici


----------



## Abigail (13 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> molto vero.
> se ho capito bene la differenza tra te e me è che io nei momenti di calma mi *dedico alle parole crociate  *tu ti cerchi un diversivo.
> che dici


come diceva woody allen sulla masturbazione: però incontri molta meno gente:mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> E io che pensavo che il matrimonio significasse amarsi a tal punto da donare la propria vita reciprocamente, con tutte le magagne che il passare del tempo comporta... sono proprio all'antica!


Sei un po' come dire, bambino narciso eh? Detto con simpatia:up::up::up:


----------



## Kid (13 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sei un po' come dire, bambino narciso eh? Detto con simpatia:up::up::up:


Fidati che il mio narcisismo è andato a farsi benedire da un pò Conte!


----------



## Nocciola (13 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è supponenza è fare un passo indietro.
> Non so spiegartelo meglio di come ho già fatto.
> Ripeto: tu hai scritto più volte che era "un'isla felice" frequentando la quale evadevi da problemi tuoi personali di cui non ritenevi (e non ritieni!) di dover parlare in famiglia e nella coppia perché credi che non si debba caricare la famiglia di questi pesi, perché già carica della quotidianeità.
> Anche l'uomo scelto come amante era l'ideale perché ti garantiva di rimanere anche lui nell'isola.
> ...


Il mio amante non mi faceva restare sull'isola. Lui era l'isola. E' ben diverso per me.
I problemi erano miei, i pensieri e le tristezze erano mie non erano legate a mio marito. 
Non dovevo salvare la mia famiglia. Io non ero in crisi con la mia famiglia o con mio marito. Il mio tradimento non mi ha aiutato a reggere la mia famiglia. E' questo che non riesco a spiegare. Lui era una vita parallela che non dava e non toglieva niente alla mia famiglia. Nel tempo o forse solo ora che è finita ho capito che ha dato solo a me. 
Io e lui ci conoscevamo già da tempo. Ci vedevamo ogni settimana più volte a causa dei nostri figli. C'è stata una forte attrazione da subito, almeno da parte mia lui l'ho capito solo in seguito che ho sempre controllato. Poi un sms uno sguardo e qualcosa è cambiato.
tutto qui. Lui ha dato a me delle sicurezze che non avevo. Con queste sicurezze adesso sono una donna diversa.
Non sempre un tradimento arriva perchè qualcosa nel matrimonio non va. A volte incontri una persona che prende le tue certezze le mette da parte e ti dimostra che puoi essere diversa e migliore di come sei. Questo viaggia su un binario diverso dal fatto che sei una donna sposata.

Comunque quello che hai scritto adesso è ben diverso da quello che hai detto prima, o almeno io l'ho capito in maniera diversa.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ok, anche se come qualcuno ha scritto: prima ci si deve passare e poi confermare quanto hai detto. Tutti i tradimenti sono diversi anche se poggiano su un'unica verità (per me)
> Io sono sicuramente prevenuta ma mi chiedo com'è possibile che, sopratutto ad un 'età così giovane, l'unico , dico l'unico rimedio a crisi e momenti di normale noia o calo verso il partner sia trovarsi l'amante.
> Mi spiego: non sarebbe molto più appagante, bello, cercare di risolvere i problemi con lui? riaccendere determinate sensazioni con lui? non si dovrebbe entrambi "tenere", "votare " per mantenere un matrimonio felice e sereno? No, alla prima crisi (non parlo di te specificatamente) si cerca altro e ci si danno mille giustificazioni per assolversi, capirsi, autorizzarsi. Ma se avete scelto quest'uomo che ora considerate buon padre, uomo perfetto, gli dovrete ,cazzarola, almeno lo sforzo di provarci con tutte le vostre forze, le vostre capacità a cercare IN LUI quello che vi fa star bene in altri no??
> Se non si riesce via, tutti devono avere il sacrosanto diritto di rifarsi una vita ma solo dopo avere fatto di tutto!


Ho già risposto in parte di là. Questo vale se la crisi è nel tuo matrimonio. La crisi era mia personale. Non mi sono trovata l'amante per risolverla. L'amante non l'ha risolta. L'amante mi ha dato altro che forse ha in parte risolto delle mie insicurezze. Il mio matrimonio è rimasto lo stesso di prima anche durante e lo è adesso. Su tutto il resto sono d'accordo con te ma non è il mio caso.
Quello che mi faceva stare bene con lui non lo posso chiedere a mio marito. Perchè nench'io posso dargli quello che davo all'altro. Io e mio marito come tutte le coppie sposate non possiamo dimenticare tutto quello che ci circonda per volare su un isola felice. Certo lo facciamo ogni tanto ma poi la realtà torna. Quindi vivi la quotidianità, i figli e tutto il resto con tutta la serenitò di cui sei capace ma non puoi essere come sei con una persona alla quale ti legano solo ed esclusivamente cose positive anche perchè se così non fossi chi te lo fa fare di avere una storia parallela.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> molto vero.
> se ho capito bene la differenza tra te e me è che io nei momenti di calma mi dedico alle parole crociate  tu ti cerchi un diversivo.
> che dici


:up::up::up:

...ehm, qualche volta però le parole crociate le faccio con mia figlia.


----------



## Micia (13 Agosto 2010)

*a conte e chiara*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Gli umani sono fatti in un certo modo.
> Senza tot liquidi, proteine, carboidrati e grassi, muoiono.
> Tutto qui il succo della questione.
> Anche tu (IMHO) usi premesse non false o vere: non esistono, ma usi premesse che non sei disposta ad ammettere perchè non le vedi. Se le vedessi, significherebbe ammettere, che il tuo modo di porti è estremamente limitato, e non sei disposta ad accettarlo perchè vedresti messo in crisi tutto il tuo sistema di certezze acquisite nell'esperienza.
> ...



carissimi , tutto quello che dice/ dite, in relazione alla sfera sentimentale della coppia  è destituito di attendibilità, a meno che non vogliate stravolgere anche il significato del termine  onorare e rispettare.

ora è evidente che possiate nella vostra vita personale gestire queste parti nonchè l'uso di questi termini come meglio credete, le relazioni sono le vostre, non le mie, e quindi problema non c'è. ma chiedere di riconoscerne un fondamento ..beh...è quasi offensivo. 


Mettere il coniuge a parte delle vostre scelte. o separarsi. questo rispetterebbe e il rispetto( perdonate il gioc odi parole ) e l'onore..che nemeno scomoderei in questo caso.


----------



## Abigail (13 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Non sempre un tradimento arriva perchè qualcosa nel matrimonio non va*. A volte incontri una persona che prende le tue certezze le mette da parte e ti dimostra che puoi essere diversa e migliore di come sei. Questo viaggia su un binario diverso dal fatto che sei una donna sposata.
> 
> .


Eh no, mi dispiace ma non è affatto così!
Perchè se incontri una persona che le tue certezze le mette da una parte i casi sono due:  o le tue certezze valevano poco o hai dato a questa persona un valore e un'importanza che ti stai negando ,qui e a te stessa.
Se nel tuo matrimonio hai quello che vuoi col piffero che basta un altro , uno sguardo, per farti accantonare le tue certezze.


----------



## Micia (13 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Eh no, mi dispiace ma non è affatto così!
> Perchè se incontri una persona che le tue certezze le mette da una parte i casi sono due:  o le tue certezze valevano poco o hai dato a questa persona un valore e un'importanza che ti stai negando ,qui e a te stessa.
> Se nel tuo matrimonio hai quello che vuoi col piffero che basta un altro , uno sguardo, per farti accantonare le tue certezze.



quotossi.


----------



## Abigail (13 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Circoscrivo al matrimonio:
> *quanti sono i matrimoni che durano "da qui all'eternità" grazie all'amore?
> *
> L'amore matrimoniale prima o poi si rivelerà sempre monco di qualcosa.
> ...


ho incontrato nell'arco di tre viaggi l'anno scorso 4 ben 4 coppie che festeggiavano (in liguria per essere precisi e in francia) i 62 anni di matrimonio.
Dovevi vedere la tenerezza,l'amore e la comprensione negli occhi di queste coppie. Mi ha pervaso un senso di benessere e di fiducia guardandoli che non puoi credere.
ma se sai che l'amore* è eterno finchè dura* perchè picchio lo prometti ???
è questo che mi manda in bestia.
Hai coscientemente stabilito che l'amore eterno non esiste? e non sposarti!!!
Questa mancanza di via di mezzo tra l'amore tutto rosa e  quello tutto cinico e "vissuto" non lo comprendo proprio.
C'è altro eh? secondo me ci fraintendiamo nel mezzo.
Vorrei capire cosa intendi per amore eterno.
Tuffi sessuali carpiati ogni giorno per tutto il matrimonio?
Colazioni alla mulino bianco?
Non capisco. Nel mezzo c'è la condivisione, l'affrontare insieme gli ostacoli della vita, il sopravvivere alle ondate, ridere insieme, abbozzare quando si deve, sapere leggere negli occhi dell'altro, la tenerezza,la solidarietà.
Cazzo sembra che se non c'è il sesso famolo strano tutti i giorni e i batticuore ogni 2 minuti l'amore non valga niente


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2010)

Il peggio è quando in tutto ciò ci sono di mezzo figli.
Che sì a loro non toglie nulla nessuno, mi ero dimenticata.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ho incontrato nell'arco di tre viaggi l'anno scorso 4 ben 4 coppie che festeggiavano (in liguria per essere precisi e in francia) i 62 anni di matrimonio.
> Dovevi vedere la tenerezza,l'amore e la comprensione negli occhi di queste coppie. Mi ha pervaso un senso di benessere e di fiducia guardandoli che non puoi credere.
> ma se sai che l'amore* è eterno finchè dura* perchè picchio lo prometti ???
> è questo che mi manda in bestia.
> ...



Quello che intendo io è che il matrimonio può durare in eterno, mentre l'amore non è detto: è lì che si fa confusione. Non dico che non possa durare: dico che ci sono amori che per durare hanno bisogno dell'esclusività e della condivisione in tutto, anche nell'andare in bagno, mentre altri richiedono momenti di distacco per rivivere, di una potatura per rifiorire.

Il matrimonio lo si fa durare non grazie all'amore, ma con la razionalità, e anche col cinismo, con la volontà, con la caparbietà. Si può decidere di farlo durare anche senza l'amore.
Quando ci si sposa è logico che c'è l'amore, ma non sai quanto durerà. ci inganniamo perchè, davanti all'altare*speriamo* tutti che sia per sempre, ma non lo sappiamo.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> carissimi , tutto quello che dice/ dite, in relazione alla sfera sentimentale della coppia  è destituito di attendibilità, a meno che non vogliate stravolgere anche il significato del termine  onorare e rispettare.
> 
> ora è evidente che possiate nella vostra vita personale gestire queste parti nonchè l'uso di questi termini come meglio credete, le relazioni sono le vostre, non le mie, e quindi problema non c'è. ma chiedere di riconoscerne un fondamento ..beh...è quasi offensivo.
> 
> ...


Non capisco.
Io dalla mia parte l'ho fatto eh?
Ma che c'entra micio?
Io ho solo puntualizzato un'impostazione metodologica.
Premesso che: io sono fatto così, ti dico che...
Cosa c'entri con quello che dici tu non lo capisco...
Premesso tutto ciò, io resto tra quelli che trova doveroso separarsi solo se lo stare assieme è ingestibile caratterialmente.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quello che intendo io è che il matrimonio può durare in eterno, mentre l'amore non è detto: è lì che si fa confusione. Non dico che non possa durare: dico che ci sono amori che per durare hanno bisogno dell'esclusività e della condivisione in tutto, anche nell'andare in bagno, mentre altri richiedono momenti di distacco per rivivere, di una potatura per rifiorire.
> 
> Il matrimonio lo si fa durare non grazie all'amore, ma con la razionalità, e anche col cinismo, con la volontà, con la caparbietà. Si può decidere di farlo durare anche senza l'amore.
> Quando ci si sposa è logico che c'è l'amore, ma non sai quanto durerà. ci inganniamo perchè, davanti all'altare*speriamo* tutti che sia per sempre, ma non lo sappiamo.


Io non riesco a capacitarmi di questa ostinazione per far durare il matrimonio.
Mi pare accanimento terapeutico.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> carissimi , tutto quello che dice/ dite, in relazione alla sfera sentimentale della coppia  è destituito di attendibilità, a meno che non vogliate stravolgere anche il significato del termine  onorare e rispettare.
> 
> ora è evidente che possiate nella vostra vita personale gestire queste parti nonchè l'uso di questi termini come meglio credete, le relazioni sono le vostre, non le mie, e quindi problema non c'è. ma chiedere di riconoscerne un fondamento ..beh...è quasi offensivo.
> 
> ...


Tu hai ragione.
Magari mi sbaglio, ma non mi sembrava che il conte volesse vedere riconosciuto un fondamento.


----------



## Abigail (13 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quello che intendo io è che il matrimonio può durare in eterno, mentre l'amore non è detto: è lì che si fa confusione. Non dico che non possa durare: dico che ci sono amori che per durare hanno bisogno dell'esclusività e della condivisione in tutto, anche nell'andare in bagno, mentre altri richiedono momenti di distacco per rivivere, di una potatura per rifiorire.
> 
> Il matrimonio lo si fa durare non grazie all'amore, ma con la razionalità, e anche col cinismo, con la volontà, con la caparbietà. Si può decidere di farlo durare anche senza l'amore.
> Quando ci si sposa è logico che c'è l'amore, ma non sai quanto durerà. ci inganniamo perchè, davanti all'altare*speriamo* tutti che sia per sempre, ma non lo sappiamo.


è qui che ti sbagli. L'amore con tutte le sue sfumature, i suoi cambiamenti, le sue pieghe PUO' ECCOME ESSERE ETERNO.
E non certo per l'esclusività ma per la condivisione di una vita, idee, valori, principi (non freddi).
La caparbietà , il cinismo non c'entrano niente né con l'amore né col matrimonio. Non so come ti siano venuti in mente.


----------



## Abigail (13 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non riesco a capacitarmi di questa ostinazione per far durare il matrimonio.
> Mi pare accanimento terapeutico.


Esatto.
Sembra che o si continua o si muore.
Mah.


----------



## geisha (13 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non riesco a capacitarmi di questa ostinazione per far durare il matrimonio.
> Mi pare accanimento terapeutico.


mi hanno spiegato che a volte la serenità di un matrimonio apparentemente funzionamente, dove magari non c'è amore ma rispetto, stima ed affetto, è cento volte meglio che imbarcare un'esistenza solitaria. come dire non riesco a vivere sola perferisco il mio porto sicuro tranquillo e conforme alla normalità.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> mi hanno spiegato che a volte la serenità di un matrimonio apparentemente funzionamente, dove magari non c'è amore ma rispetto, stima ed affetto, è cento volte meglio che imbarcare un'esistenza solitaria. come dire non riesco a vivere sola perferisco il mio porto sicuro tranquillo e conforme alla normalità.


 Questa è vigliaccheria.
Mi sembra che nulla abbia a che fare con il matrimonio e il rispetto.


----------



## Abigail (13 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> mi hanno spiegato che a volte la serenità di un matrimonio apparentemente funzionamente, dove magari non c'è amore ma rispetto, stima ed affetto, *è cento volte meglio che imbarcare un'esistenza solitaria.* come dire non riesco a vivere sola perferisco il mio porto sicuro tranquillo e conforme alla normalità.


Hai centrato il punto.
Ma perchè avete così  paura della solitudine?
Solitudine non vuoi dire NON AVERE NESSUNO.
Vuol dire vivere in libertà, secondo i tuoi desideri e principi-
Che paura può fare??!!!!


----------



## geisha (13 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Hai centrato il punto.
> Ma perchè avete così paura della solitudine?
> Solitudine non vuoi dire NON AVERE NESSUNO.
> Vuol dire vivere in libertà, secondo i tuoi desideri e principi-
> Che paura può fare??!!!!


io non ho paura, io ho fatto la mia scelta e sono sola.
e sto tremendamente bene sola!
perchè stare soli è la cosa piu' difficile di questo mondo. quando facevo meditazione molti mi confessavano finita la lezione che fingevano e mi chiedevano ma te che fai???
io sto in silenzio ascolto me stessa e loro e come fai????? 
avere un rapporto con te stesso e capirsi nel profondo è raro.


----------



## Abigail (13 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> io non ho paura, io ho fatto la mia scelta e sono sola.
> *e sto tremendamente bene sola!*
> perchè stare soli è la cosa piu' difficile di questo mondo. quando facevo meditazione molti mi confessavano finita la lezione che fingevano e mi chiedevano ma te che fai???
> io sto in silenzio ascolto me stessa e loro e come fai?????
> avere un rapporto con te stesso e capirsi nel profondo è raro.


:up:

Non è difficile. Basta provarci e come dici tu ascoltare sè stessi prima degli altri.
Ma come si fa a stare con gli altri se non si sta stare con sè stessi??
 infatti mi pare,leggendo, che non riesca benissimo

Ps sono molto, molto contenta per te.


----------



## tinkerbell (13 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> io non ho paura, io ho fatto la mia scelta e sono sola.
> e sto tremendamente bene sola!
> perchè stare soli è la cosa piu' difficile di questo mondo. quando facevo meditazione molti mi confessavano finita la lezione che fingevano e mi chiedevano ma te che fai???
> io sto in silenzio ascolto me stessa e loro e come fai?????
> avere un rapporto con te stesso e capirsi nel profondo è raro.


 Quando si sta bene con se stessi e si ha consapevolezza di se stessi, dei propri principi, di ciò che eventualmente se venisse non sarebbe neanche un miglioramento ma solo un completamento dell anostra esistenza, allora è ovvio che si prova un senso di serenità!  :up:


----------



## Micia (13 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non capisco.
> Io dalla mia parte l'ho fatto eh?
> Ma che c'entra micio?
> Io ho solo puntualizzato un'impostazione metodologica.
> ...



non avevo capito che era solo un puntualizzare. credevo che ache tu avessi abbracciato l'utilizzo per me improprio dei termini . scusa conte.leggo di corsa e prendo cantonate.


----------



## titti1956 (15 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> mi hanno spiegato che a volte la serenità di un matrimonio apparentemente funzionamente, dove magari non c'è amore ma rispetto, stima ed affetto, è cento volte meglio che imbarcare un'esistenza solitaria. come dire non riesco a vivere sola perferisco il mio porto sicuro tranquillo e conforme alla normalità.


 Pure io ho paura della solitudine...forse...o perche lo amo?
Questo dramma..perchè per me lo è....mi sta distruggendo.
Non faccio che pensare...."rivedere".....oramai pure se stiamo insieme mi sembra di trovarmi in un posto che non è più mio.
Perchè?...era meglio non sapere....


----------



## Amarax (15 Agosto 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Pure io ho paura della solitudine...forse...o perche lo amo?
> Questo dramma..perchè per me lo è....mi sta distruggendo.
> Non faccio che pensare...."rivedere".....oramai pure se stiamo insieme mi sembra di trovarmi in un posto che non è più mio.
> Perchè?...era meglio non sapere....


L'ora in cui ti colleghi fa capire che non dormi.
Titti cerca almeno di provare a stare meglio. Non lo vuoi lasciare? Non farlo. Ma sai, come so io, che lui non è,non è mai stato  nè sarà mai più, quello tu immaginavi . 
Io dico che ho vissuto in un ideale di vita ed oggi guardo il tutto con dispiacere e delusione...ma colpe non me ne faccio più. Le ho espiate tutte.
Sta su e respira forte e profondamente...liberati dal peso che lui, ..., ti ha gettato addosso.:unhappy:
Non sei sola. Siamo tanti.


----------



## titti1956 (15 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> L'ora in cui ti colleghi fa capire che non dormi.
> Titti cerca almeno di provare a stare meglio. Non lo vuoi lasciare? Non farlo. Ma sai, come so io, che lui non è,non è mai stato nè sarà mai più, quello tu immaginavi .
> Io dico che ho vissuto in un ideale di vita ed oggi guardo il tutto con dispiacere e delusione...ma colpe non me ne faccio più. Le ho espiate tutte.
> Sta su e respira forte e profondamente...liberati dal peso che lui, ..., ti ha gettato addosso.:unhappy:
> Non sei sola. Siamo tanti.


 Come faccio a stare meglio?
Tutto è cambiato in me, non ho più fiducia in lui, la vita non mi sorrid più.
A dire il vero non è che sia stata molto felice nella mia vita da sposata, ma ora è PESSIMA:


----------



## Amarax (15 Agosto 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Come faccio a stare meglio?
> Tutto è cambiato in me, non ho più fiducia in lui, la vita non mi sorrid più.
> A dire il vero non è che sia stata molto felice nella mia vita da sposata, ma ora è PESSIMA:


Idem...
Devi  uscirne con la testa. Usa qualsiasi cosa...la musica,la palestra,un analista o le amiche. Scopri te stessa di nuovo che hai vissuto per lui senza saperlo e vivi per te da oggi in poi.


----------



## titti1956 (16 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Idem...
> Devi uscirne con la testa. Usa qualsiasi cosa...la musica,la palestra,un analista o le amiche. Scopri te stessa di nuovo che hai vissuto per lui senza saperlo e vivi per te da oggi in poi.


 Sembra facile...


----------



## Amarax (16 Agosto 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Sembra facile...


 
Non lo è per niente. Ma devi iniziare a pensare in questa ottica. Per te.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Agosto 2010)

Qual'è il "minimo sindacale" per voi per rimanere insieme? Certe volete leggo di un dolore talmente straziante che non capisco perchè si debba sopportarlo .... talvolta -talvolta- mi sembra che sia la paura di sentirsi addirittura peggio chiudendola lì che spinge ad andare avanti.

Altre storie mi danno l'immagine di persone che si sentono meglio da sole che in matrimoni falliti.

Anche Kid, non è che sia il massimo dell'incoraggiamento...

Vi prego, qualcuno che ha lottato per andare avanti, ed è felice di questo? Per favore...


----------



## Kid (16 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Qual'è il "minimo sindacale" per voi per rimanere insieme? Certe volete leggo di un dolore talmente straziante che non capisco perchè si debba sopportarlo .... talvolta -talvolta- mi sembra che sia la paura di sentirsi addirittura peggio chiudendola lì che spinge ad andare avanti.
> 
> Altre storie mi danno l'immagine di persone che si sentono meglio da sole che in matrimoni falliti.
> 
> ...


E' troppo difficile risponderti...

Tradire è di per se il punto più basso che una persona possa raggiungere. Dopo la mia esperienza ho capito che se lo fai devi tenerti i sensi di colpa e pagare da solo, perchè il partner non centra e magari ti ama troppo per lasciarti, quindi lo si mette di fronte ad una scelta che non è una scelta, ma semplicemente una pastiglia amara da mandare giù.

Io l'ho scoperto per una sua disattenzione, ma il discorso non cambia: io odio mia moglie per ciò che ha fatto, ma allo stesso tempo la amo e so cosa perderei se la lasciassi. 

Forse alla fine il tutto si riduce ad un "è più forte il dolore che mi ha provocato o l'amore che provo per lei?". 

L'hai letto il Signore degli Anelli?

"... tu avresti una regina,non oscura ma  bellissima e terribile come l'alba! Infida come il mare, più forte delle  fondamenta della terra e tutti mi ameranno disperandosi!"

Ecco io mia moglie la amo, disperandomi. :carneval:


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Agosto 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> E' troppo difficile risponderti...
> 
> Tradire è di per se il punto più basso che una persona possa raggiungere. Dopo la mia esperienza ho capito che se lo fai devi tenerti i sensi di colpa e pagare da solo, perchè il partner non centra e magari ti ama troppo per lasciarti, quindi lo si mette di fronte ad una scelta che non è una scelta, ma semplicemente una pastiglia amara da mandare giù.
> 
> ...


E la odi...

Io penso.... uno guarda l'altro, e sa che l'altro odia, e soffre, ed è straziato.
L'altro soffre, e sa che il primo sta lo stesso male perchè ha fatto soffrire.
Ogni gioia è avvelenata, ogni momento di serenità solo superficiale e falso.

Ogni gesto d'affetto sporcato da quello che è stato. Uno fa una carezza... l'altro ora immagina il tradimento? Invece di essere contento di una coccola sta trattenendo il torcistomaco al pensare il tradimento?

Uno si vede con gli occhi dell'altro... d'ora in poi ci si vedrà solo brutti, sporchi? Uno tradito, e quindi buttato via, l'altro lo stesso non amato, non considerato, ognuno con i suoi motivi di sofferenza.

Entrambi fanno del loro meglio, ma il loro meglio sarà mai abbastanza?

Per qualcuno, qui, è stato abbastanza? Per te lo è? Ogni tanto almeno, sei felice di essere con lei? Scusa per la domanda così personale.


----------



## Kid (16 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> E la odi...
> 
> Io penso.... uno guarda l'altro, e sa che l'altro odia, e soffre, ed è straziato.
> L'altro soffre, e sa che il primo sta lo stesso male perchè ha fatto soffrire.
> ...



Hai descritto perfettamente quello può essere la coppia dopo un tradimento... ma dimentichi il fattore tempo.

E comunque ripeto, è difficile risponderti con sicurezza. Ci sono dei momenti durante i quali quasi mi dimentico del passato e sto bene e altri in cui rimetterei tutto in discussione. E' chiaro che bisogna stare molto attenti a quello che si dice o si fa almeno all'inizio, perchè si rischia di riaprire la ferita con un nulla.

Forse non sono più felice e spensierato come una volta, ma di certo mi sento più forte e scusa se è un luogo comune.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Agosto 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Hai descritto perfettamente quello può essere la coppia dopo un tradimento... ma dimentichi il fattore tempo.
> 
> E comunque ripeto, è difficile risponderti con sicurezza. Ci sono dei momenti durante i quali quasi mi dimentico del passato e sto bene e altri in cui rimetterei tutto in discussione. E' chiaro che bisogna stare molto attenti a quello che si dice o si fa almeno all'inizio, perchè si rischia di riaprire la ferita con un nulla.
> 
> Forse non sono più felice e spensierato come una volta, ma di certo mi sento più forte e scusa se è un luogo comune.



Ti ringrazio. Di cuore.


----------



## Kid (16 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio. Di cuore.



Mi farebbe molto piacere conoscere la tua storia sai. Se vuoi scrivermi in mp... 

Ciao


----------



## geisha (16 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Qual'è il "minimo sindacale" per voi per rimanere insieme? Certe volete leggo di un dolore talmente straziante che non capisco perchè si debba sopportarlo .... talvolta -talvolta- mi sembra che sia la paura di sentirsi addirittura peggio chiudendola lì che spinge ad andare avanti.
> 
> Altre storie mi danno l'immagine di persone che si sentono meglio da sole che in matrimoni falliti.
> 
> ...


qualcuno opta come dire per il minore dei mali..........


----------

